# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitioliikennemuseo - Sirkus!

## Albert

Kulttuuritehdas Korjaamo, Helsingin kaupunginmuseo ja Helsingin kaupungin kulttuuriasiainkeskus ovat sopineet, että Töölöön perustetaan vuoden 2007 keväällä kulttuurikeskus yhdistämällä kaupunginmuseon alaisen Raitioliikennemuseon ja Kulttuurikeskus Korjaamon toiminnot. Yhteistyöstä on sovittu vuoden 2013 loppuun. Toiminnan painopisteitä ovat mm. teatteri, uusi sirkus, kabaree ja esittävä taide, musiikki, valokuva, elokuva, video ja mediataide sekä kaupunkikulttuuri ja -historia. Museon aukioloajat pitenevät ja samalla pääsymaksusta perustoiminnan osalta luovutaan. Raitioliikennemuseo suljetaan tämän vuoden lopulla. Uusi keskus avataan yleisölle huhtikuussa 2007.

Tällaista tänään kaupungin uutissivuilla. Kohta saanemme jättää jäähyväiset museovaunuille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällaista tänään kaupungin uutissivuilla. Kohta saanemme jättää jäähyväiset museovaunuille.


Ehkä se ei ole niin pahaa kuin miltä kuulostaa. Työntekijämäärä olisi Hesarin uutisten http://www.hs.fi/kulttuuri/artikkeli.../1135219941346 mukaan 10 (nyt kai r-museossa on pari yhtaikaa paikalla), vahtimassa että vaunuja ei rikota. 

Museota on nytkin voitu vuokrata yksityistilaisuuksia kuten kaikenlaisia juhlia varten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

Jos nyt luemme Hesarin uutista. Siinä toki lukee, että Raitioliikennemuseo jatkaa mutta tekee tilaa Kulttuurikeskus Korjaamolle, joka rakentaa jne...
Enhän minäkään tiedä, mitä siellä tapahtuu. En ole myöskään nähnyt Kulttuuritehdas Korjaamon tekemää esitystä. (Onko kukaan.)
Kun tutustuu Korjaamon omiin sivuihin, voinee todeta, että sen toiminta on varsin kaukana museotoiminnasta.
Jos sinne jää rekvisiitaksi joku raitiovaunu vaikka sitten.
Olisi Helsinkiin luullut mahtuvan yksi oikea raitioliikennemuseo.
Mitä netistä saa selville asianomaisten lauta- ja johtokuntien toiminnasta, voi päätellä, että tämä asia on hoidettu muutamassa viikossa.

----------


## Albert

SRS:n  uutissivulla on nyt Kaupunginmuseon tiedote 
"Uusi kansainvälinen kulttuurikeskus Helsingin Töölöön".

----------


## ilpo

Joo kyllä minunkin ensimmäinen ajatus oli että nyt se museo lopetetaan - ei vaan sanota suoraan kun ei kehdata. Tässä myös näkee oikein konkreettisesti että tämmöisen teknisen erikoisalan museo vastuu ei kuulu kaupunginmuseolle. Tästä on ollut foorumilla aikaisemminkin puhetta - ei vaan riitä kiinnostus ja asiantuntemus korkeammalla tasolla. Ei ole "aatteen paloa"! HKL olisi se oikea taho kun vaan määrärahat turvattaisiin (ainahan sitä uneksia voi!). Tällöin voisi myös hyödyntää vapaaehtoistyön suuren potentiaalin, myös bussipuolelta HelB:istä - ja ennenkaikkea pitää näyttely elinvoimaisena: erikoisnäyttelyitä ja "uutta" museokalustoa.

- - -
Aluksen joka on matkalla Perämeren satamaan, jossa on liikennerajoitus, on sivuuttaessaan Svenska Björnin ilmoittauduttava Tukholman VTS-asemalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos sinne jää rekvisiitaksi joku raitiovaunu vaikka sitten.
> Olisi Helsinkiin luullut mahtuvan yksi oikea raitioliikennemuseo.
> Mitä netistä saa selville asianomaisten lauta- ja johtokuntien toiminnasta, voi päätellä, että tämä asia on hoidettu muutamassa viikossa.


Hesarin tämän päivän numeron mukaan tilanne näyttää pahemmalta kuin aluksi kuvittelin. Kolme vaunua viedään "varastoon" ja jäljellejäävien vaunujen väliin tulee esiintymislava. Eli käytännössä vaunut ovat enään jotain rekvisiittaa. 




> Joo kyllä minunkin ensimmäinen ajatus oli että nyt se museo lopetetaan - ei vaan sanota suoraan kun ei kehdata. Tässä myös näkee oikein konkreettisesti että tämmöisen teknisen erikoisalan museo vastuu ei kuulu kaupunginmuseolle. Tästä on ollut foorumilla aikaisemminkin puhetta - ei vaan riitä kiinnostus ja asiantuntemus korkeammalla tasolla. Ei ole "aatteen paloa"! HKL olisi se oikea taho kun vaan määrärahat turvattaisiin (ainahan sitä uneksia voi!). Tällöin voisi myös hyödyntää vapaaehtoistyön suuren potentiaalin, myös bussipuolelta HelB:istä - ja ennenkaikkea pitää näyttely elinvoimaisena: erikoisnäyttelyitä ja "uutta" museokalustoa.


Olisiko mitään mahdollisuutta siirtää museo tai perustaa uusi, jonkun muun tahon omistama, vaikka Vallilaan tai Koskelaan? Muistan että sen saaminen Töölöön aikoinaan ylipäänsä oli tuskan takana, kulttuuriväki olisi halunnut sillloinkin tilat itselleen. Laitakaupungissa se saisi olla rauhassa spekulaatioilta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisiko mitään mahdollisuutta siirtää museo tai perustaa uusi, jonkun muun tahon omistama, vaikka Vallilaan tai Koskelaan?


Ajatus on mainio,  mutta olen pessimisti. Vaunut ovat kaupunginmuseon, ja jos yksityinen taho perustaisi museon, miten vaunut saataisiin sinne? Pitäisikö ne vuokrata HKM:ltä? Kun vaunut edes olisivat HKL:n niin olisi jo helpompaa, sieltä kun kyllä löytyisi hyvää tahtoa.

Taloudelliselta pohjalta hanke olisi myös epätoivoinen. HKL ei voi antaa tiloja käyttöön ilmaiseksi, heidän olisi pakko pyytää niistä käypää vuokraa vaikka eivät haluaisikaan sitä tehdä. Muuten kaupunki melko varmasti marisee.

Ikuisuusaihe on se, että vaunut seisovat tyhjänpanttina, kun niillä ei saa liikennöidä. On kai turha haaveilla, että se joskus muuttuisi. Kuitenkin luulen, että ainoa keino saada raitioliikennemuseosta riittävän houkutteleva ja kulunsa kattava olisi se, että vaunut otettaisiin liikennekäyttöön. Ei siis olisikaan erillistä raitioliikennemuseota, vaan "liikkuva museo" museolinjan muodossa. Silloinhan vaunut olisivat oikeassa elementissään kaupunkitilassa eivätkä missään hallissa seisomassa.

Mielenkiintoista on nähdä, mitä siellä Ratikka-Korjaamo-tilassa sitten oikein on. Jos esillä onkin vähemmän vaunuja kuin nyt, mutta kävijämäärät ovat moninkertaiset, niin silloin kuitenkin suurempi joukko kaupunkilaisia saisi nauttia edes muutamasta vaunusta. Kuitenkin tunnen, että meidät harrastajat on petetty. Museon saaminen oli aikanaan aikamoinen prosessi, olisikohan ollut 1979 kun kvsto päätti, että Töölön vanhin halli varataan museoksi. Ja nyt se sitten kertaheitolla loppuu...

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Olisiko mitään mahdollisuutta siirtää museo tai perustaa uusi, jonkun muun tahon omistama, vaikka Vallilaan tai Koskelaan?


Ehkäpä laajempi koko joukkoliikenteen kattava museo voisi olla elinvoimaisempi. Siihen voisi liittyä se museolinja, joka liikennöisi vaikkapa kerran tunnissa Hesan keskustan ja museon välillä. Museo voisi sijaita jossain vähän kauempanakin pääkapunkiseudulla. Sen yhteydessä voisi sijaita muutakin ajanvietetoimintaa.

Täytyy häpeäkseni tunnustaa, etten muistaakseni ole käynyt missään liikennevälineisiin liittyvässä museossa täällä Suomessa, muualla kyllä. Ovat olleet isoja paikkoja, joissa en ole kerennyt tutustumaan läheskään jokaiseen kulkupeliin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ajatus on mainio,  mutta olen pessimisti. Vaunut ovat kaupunginmuseon, ja jos yksityinen taho perustaisi museon, miten vaunut saataisiin sinne? Pitäisikö ne vuokrata HKM:ltä? Kun vaunut edes olisivat HKL:n niin olisi jo helpompaa, sieltä kun kyllä löytyisi hyvää tahtoa.


Ainahan museoissa on ollut eri omistajan esineitä jotka ovat deponoituja sinne. Näin on asian laita esim Jokioisten museorautatiellä jolla on paljon sinne varastoituja vetureit aja vaunuja jotka ovat itse asiasa vallan muiden kuin museoautatien omistamia, esim yksi liikennekäytössä oleva matkustajavaunu on Lahden kaupungin. Monessa automuseossakin autot ovat yksityisten omistamia. 




> Taloudelliselta pohjalta hanke olisi myös epätoivoinen. HKL ei voi antaa tiloja käyttöön ilmaiseksi, heidän olisi pakko pyytää niistä käypää vuokraa vaikka eivät haluaisikaan sitä tehdä. Muuten kaupunki melko varmasti marisee.


Käypä vuokra tosin halpenee mitä kauemmas keskustasta menee ja mitä "epätarkoituksenmukaisemmaksi" muuhun käyttöön tila muuttuu. Koskelan halleissa toimii nytkin jokin karting-rata, ja ymmärtääkseni karting ei kaikesta huolimatta ole samanlainen rahasampo kuin F-ykköset. Kaupunki myös tukee mm golfia, yksityiskoneella lentämistä, siirtolapuutarhatoimintaa ja muita tilaa vieviä harrastuksia perimällä niiden vaatimasta tilasta vain nimellistä vuokraa, jos vuokraa ollenkaan.




> Ikuisuusaihe on se, että vaunut seisovat tyhjänpanttina, kun niillä ei saa liikennöidä. On kai turha haaveilla, että se joskus muuttuisi. Kuitenkin luulen, että ainoa keino saada raitioliikennemuseosta riittävän houkutteleva ja kulunsa kattava olisi se, että vaunut otettaisiin liikennekäyttöön. Ei siis olisikaan erillistä raitioliikennemuseota, vaan "liikkuva museo" museolinjan muodossa. Silloinhan vaunut olisivat oikeassa elementissään kaupunkitilassa eivätkä missään hallissa seisomassa.


Näin on. Olisipa edes yksi 2-akselinen vaunu perävaunuineen turistikäytössä, kuten lähes kaikissa pohjois-Euroopan raitiovaunukaupungeissa on, niin se olisi ehdoton vetonaula. Toivottavasti sulla sentään on tulevana kesänä 339:llä paljon keikkoja.




> Mielenkiintoista on nähdä, mitä siellä Ratikka-Korjaamo-tilassa sitten oikein on. Jos esillä onkin vähemmän vaunuja kuin nyt, mutta kävijämäärät ovat moninkertaiset, niin silloin kuitenkin suurempi joukko kaupunkilaisia saisi nauttia edes muutamasta vaunusta. Kuitenkin tunnen, että meidät harrastajat on petetty. Museon saaminen oli aikanaan aikamoinen prosessi, olisikohan ollut 1979 kun kvsto päätti, että Töölön vanhin halli varataan museoksi. Ja nyt se sitten kertaheitolla loppuu...


Olisikohan tällä "korjaamo-hössötyksellä" jotain tekemistä sen kanssa että kun Töölönlahden entiset VR:n tavaramakasiinit pätettiin purkaa, piti jotain keksiä kiireisesti tilalle, ja nyt tuli vielä kovempi kiire, koska purkutöitä "auttamaan" ilmaantui kaikenlaisia vapaaehtoisjoukkoja, joiden kanssa kaupungin päättäjät vihoviimeisenä haluavat joutua nänä nenää vasten? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Kyllä tämän "museo-ongelman" takana on yksi ainoa taho, valtuusto. Rakennus on kaupungin, vaikka se olisi Kaupunginmuseon, koska museo on kaupungin. Sama pätee vaunuihin. Valtuusto voi päättää, että museovaunut, joita kaupunginmuseo ei halua pitää esillä, siirretään takaisin liikennelaitoksen hallintaan.

Mutta onko HKL:ssäkään halua vaunuille? Eiköhän ne siirretty aikanaan Kaupunginmuseolle siksi, että HKL:ssä oli sellainen henki, että museovaunut eivät ole HKL:n toimintaa. Se oli jotain tehotalouden aikaa. Nyt kun ollaan irtisanomassa säästösyistä metrokuskitkin, tuskin löytyy halukkuutta panna rahaa "vanhoihin romuihin". Henkilökunnalta epäilemättä, mutta ei niiltä, jotka rahaa jakavat. Siis lautakunnissa ja valtuustossa valtaa pitäviltä puolueilta.

Muualla maailmassa asiat ovat toisin. Ratikkamuseot ovat usein liikennemuseoita. Niiden toimintaan liittyy vaunuilla ajaminen, josta saadaan myös tuloja edes muodon vuoksi. Tiloina on yleensä suuret käytöstä poistuneet varikot. Kuten Harri kertoi, tällaisessa museossa on myös katsottavaa. Vanha Töölön korjaamo on kaunis rakennus, mutta liian pieni. Ei sellainen ole mikään museo, jonka on katsonut viidessä minuutissa. Ja sitä "museota" pienennetään sitten entisestään!

Sirkus johtaa siihen, että jäljelle jäävät vaunut ovat vain tiellä, sillä ei kukaan käy siellä niiden vuoksi. Juhlakansa turmelee ne, ja kohta nekin kärrätään kaikessa hiljaisuudessa pois. Ja missähän ne mahtavat sitten olla? Siellä, missä muutkin Kaupunginmuseon "museovaunut". Jossain HKL:n halleista hoitamattomina, likaisina ja rapistuvina. Ja maksaako Kaupunginmuseo vaunujen säilytyksestä sitten käypää vuokraa?

Asia ei järjesty kuin siten, että valtuusto päättää erillisestä joukkoliikenteen museoinnin määrärahasta, ja museotoiminnan hoitaa HKL:n henkilökunta ja eläkeläiset. Esim. Prahassa henkilökunta ja entisöijät saavat palkkaa, mutta kukaan ei pakota heitä siihen työhön. Henki on hyvä ja tulokset loistavia.

Mutta arvatkaa, onnistuuko tämä valtuustoaloitteella? Ei onnistu. Sellainen tulee aina väärästä puolueesta ja ylipäätään väärästä suunnasta, kun se tulee valtuutetulta, ei puolueen johdon suunnasta. Eli ensin tämä ajatus on myytävä herroille ja rouville Cronberg, Heinäluoma ja Katainen. He sitten komentavat alaosastojansa, jotka tekevät aloitteen ja vaativat puoluekuria. Muuten taitaa olla paras valmistautua pitämään vanhat valokuvat hyvässä tallessa ja tyytä ajeluihin 339:llä ja 12:lla.

Anteto

----------


## Albert

Missä nyt mennään:
Kaupunginmuseon johtokunnan esityslista 4/2007. Word-dokumentti ja kohta 9.
Päätös:
_Kaupunginmuseon johtokunta päätti antaa esittelyn mukaisen, 16.3.2007 päivättyä Raitioliikennemuseon muutostyön hankesuunnitelmaa puoltavan lausunnon ja lähettää asian kiinteistölautakunnalle edelleen kaupunginhallitukselle valmisteltavaksi._
Ote esityslistasta:
_Koska museon keskimmäisen raiteen muutoksesta johtuen museosta siirretään muualle säilytykseen enintään kolme raitiovaunua ja muuta esineistöä, aiheutuu hankkeesta kaupunginmuseolle lisäkustannuksia korvaavan varastotilan vuokraamisesta. Raitiovaunuille tarvittava lisätila on arviolta n. 250 m2. Noin 6 euron neliöhinnalla tällaisen tilan vuosikustannus olisi 1 500 /kk eli 18 000 /v, joka mahtuu museon talousarvioraamiin. Kaupunginmuseo vastaa Raitioliikennemuseon perusnäyttelyn uudistamiseen liittyvistä suunnittelu- ja toteutuskustannuksista. Niihin kaupunginmuseo on varautunut talousarviossaan 2007 ja talousarvioehdotuksessaan 2008._
Ja tällaista hölynpölyä: (ote esityslistasta)
_Esittelijä katsoo, että hanke mahdollistaa uudenlaisen kaupunkikulttuurikeskuksen syntymisen. Hankkeen kautta tehostetaan ja monipuolistetaan Raitioliikennemuseon käyttöä ja luodaan yleisölle uusia palveluja. Hanke edistää kaupungin strategioiden mukaisesti myös hallintokuntien välistä yhteistyötä ja luo uudenlaisen public-private yhteistyömuodon kulttuuri- ja museopalvelujen tuottamiseen._
Se nyt ei ededelleenkään selviä, että millaisiin tiloihin nuo enintään kolme raitiovaunua ja muuta esineistöä siirretään.

----------


## Jykke

> Ehkäpä laajempi koko joukkoliikenteen kattava museo voisi olla elinvoimaisempi. Siihen voisi liittyä se museolinja, joka liikennöisi vaikkapa kerran tunnissa Hesan keskustan ja museon välillä. Museo voisi sijaita jossain vähän kauempanakin pääkapunkiseudulla. Sen yhteydessä voisi sijaita muutakin ajanvietetoimintaa.


Näin pitäisikin olla! Vaikkapa Helsingin seudun lähiliikennettä esittelevä museo, jossa olisi näytteillä raitiovaunut, bussit, suomen uusin johdinauto (se on kaiketi tallessa jollain bussivarikolla Hesassa?), metrojunat M100 (mieluusti saneeraamaton), M200 ja miksei vaikkapa Helsigin seudun lähiliikenteessä olleita junia. Sm1 (nehän ovat jo muutaman vuoden päästä historiaa) ja tietysti Hyvinkäällä ruostuva Dm8 juna olisivat varsin hyviä ehdokkaita. Museon sijainnistakin uskaltaisin heittää rohkean ehdotuksen. Vallillan ja Hermannin tienoilla, olisi hyvä paikka. Miksi? Alueelle johtaa Sörnäisten (kohta puoliin) vanha satamarata (museoliikennettä junilla?) ja alueellehan pitäisi kaiketi rakentaa uusia raitiotielinjoja, jolloin saataisiin museoratikoille yhteys museolta nykyiseen verkkoon. Erinomainen ehdotus tuo museoratikoilla museoon. Kukaan ei tietystikkään jaksa katsella paikallaan olevia vehkeitä. Hyvä aktiviteetti voisi olla myös vaikkapa raitiovaunu ja metro simulaatiot, joita saisi ohjata tietystikin aitojen vehkeiden ohjaamoista. 

Huh huh. Unelmoinnissa hauskinta on se että se on ilmaista. Todellisuudessa miltään taholta tuskin (ja ei varmana) löytyisi kiinnostusta tämmöiseen. Sen sijaan musiikkitaloille löytyy miljoonia törsättäväksi, vaikka kaupungista löytyy oopperatalo ja Finlandia talo joissa voisi myöskin samat musiikit esittää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Juu, kyllä raitioliikennemuseo voisi sijaita vaikka Pasilan konepaja-alueella. Jo pelkät vanhat hallit ovat nähtävyys. Tilaa junillekin ja valmis käyttötarkoitus löytyy. Ei parempaa paikkaa lähiseuduilta taida löytyä. Tekniikan museo joutaisi samalle alueelle, mikäli tilaa tai parempaa saavutettavuutta tarvitsisivat. Vaan asuntorakentaminen taitaa viedä näiltä unelmilta siivet. Museovaunu voisi kulkea Erottajalta Itä-Pasilaan Ysin reittiä pitkin.

----------


## late-

> Sen sijaan musiikkitaloille löytyy miljoonia törsättäväksi, vaikka kaupungista löytyy oopperatalo ja Finlandia talo joissa voisi myöskin samat musiikit esittää.


Meillä on tosiaan jo kaksi musiikin esittämiseen tehtyä taloa, mutta nepä eivät ole _Musiikkitaloja_. Eräs irvileuka jo kirjoittikin, että heti Musiikkitalon perään aletaan vaatia _Konserttitaloa_ koska sellaistakaan ei ole.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Missä nyt mennään:
> Kaupunginmuseon johtokunnan esityslista 4/2007. Word-dokumentti ja kohta 9.
> Päätös:
> _Kaupunginmuseon johtokunta päätti antaa esittelyn mukaisen, 16.3.2007 päivättyä Raitioliikennemuseon muutostyön hankesuunnitelmaa puoltavan lausunnon ja lähettää asian kiinteistölautakunnalle edelleen kaupunginhallitukselle valmisteltavaksi._
> Ote esityslistasta:
> _Koska museon keskimmäisen raiteen muutoksesta johtuen museosta siirretään muualle säilytykseen enintään kolme raitiovaunua ja muuta esineistöä, aiheutuu hankkeesta kaupunginmuseolle lisäkustannuksia korvaavan varastotilan vuokraamisesta. Raitiovaunuille tarvittava lisätila on arviolta n. 250 m2. Noin 6 euron neliöhinnalla tällaisen tilan vuosikustannus olisi 1 500 /kk eli 18 000 /v, joka mahtuu museon talousarvioraamiin. Kaupunginmuseo vastaa Raitioliikennemuseon perusnäyttelyn uudistamiseen liittyvistä suunnittelu- ja toteutuskustannuksista. Niihin kaupunginmuseo on varautunut talousarviossaan 2007 ja talousarvioehdotuksessaan 2008._
> Ja tällaista hölynpölyä: (ote esityslistasta)
> _Esittelijä katsoo, että hanke mahdollistaa uudenlaisen kaupunkikulttuurikeskuksen syntymisen. Hankkeen kautta tehostetaan ja monipuolistetaan Raitioliikennemuseon käyttöä ja luodaan yleisölle uusia palveluja. Hanke edistää kaupungin strategioiden mukaisesti myös hallintokuntien välistä yhteistyötä ja luo uudenlaisen public-private yhteistyömuodon kulttuuri- ja museopalvelujen tuottamiseen._
> Se nyt ei ededelleenkään selviä, että millaisiin tiloihin nuo enintään kolme raitiovaunua ja muuta esineistöä siirretään.


Tämä on taas tätä Helsingissä pitää olla kaikki hienoa ja trendikästä -juttua! Raitioliikennemuseo ei kuulosta hienolta ja trendikkäältä.

----------


## Albert

> Tämä on taas tätä Helsingissä pitää olla kaikki hienoa ja trendikästä -juttua! Raitioliikennemuseo ei kuulosta hienolta ja trendikkäältä.


Niinpä ja kyllähän Raitioliikennemuseossa meno on ollut "yhtä rajua" kuin Kansallismuseon perusnäyttelyssä. Mutta se ei ole museon vika. Vaan niiden syy, joilla on valta ja voima. Ei ole osattu, haluttu eikä ymmärretty kehittää museota sellaisenaan. Pelkästään se, että museoraitiovaunut olisivat edes joskus liikkuneet ja jopa kuljettaneet ihmisiä, olisi muuttanut Raitioliikennemuseon "ilmettä". Onhan se nähty vaikka silloin kun museovaunut olivat vielä HKL:n ja liikkeellä erilaisissa tilaisuuksissa. Meno oli mahtavaa ja kadut ja vaunut pullistelivat väkeä. Mutta kun vaunuihin pitää suhtautua kuten kivikautisiin löytöihin. Ei saa, ei saa, ei saa.
Toisaalta ei mitään pahaa todellakaan tässä nykyisessä Raitioliikennemuseossakaan. Rauhallinen paikka rauhassa tutustua menneeseen. Mutta sellainen ei nykyään käy. Eiväthän ihmiset "viihdy" jos ei koko ajan jotain tapahdu. Pitää viihdyttää vaikka väkisin. Pahimmoillaan tällainen viihdyttäminen on vaikka J.L.Runeberg-laivan peräkannella oleva hanurinsoittaja, joka melkein osaa soittaa hyvin. Tämän tyylistä huviako saamme sitten uudessa uljaassa "Raitioliikennemuseosirkuksessa".
http://jlf.fi/f21/476-hro-165-onnea-85-vuotiaalle/

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sen sijaan musiikkitaloille löytyy miljoonia törsättäväksi, vaikka kaupungista löytyy oopperatalo ja Finlandia talo joissa voisi myöskin samat musiikit esittää.


Vaikka tämä meneekin rankasti offtopiciksi, tuohon syytökseen ei voi olla puolustautumatta. Finlandia-talo ei ole kelvollinen konserttitalo, koska sen akustiikka on sieltä mistä päivä ei paista. Itsekin olen siellä laulanut kuorolauteilta, mutta laulu ei sieltä kunnolla kanna orkesterin yli. Eron huomaa helposti, kun pääsee oikeisiin konserttisaleihin laulamaan tai kuuntelemaan.

Lisäksi Finlandia-talohan on aktiivisessa kongressikäytössä, joten ei se yhtään vähäisemmälle käytölle jää. Ja ooppera käyttää talonsa ihan yhtä hyvin sekin. Eikä oopperasalissa voi pitää sinfoniaorkesterin konserttia, koska oopperasalissa orkesteri on montussa ja lava on teatterinäyttämö.

Tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi. Keskitytään sen analysointiin. Musiikkitalon tarpeellisuudesta kannattaa keskustella musiikin asiantuntijoiden ja harrastajien kanssa. Tuollainen yksioikoinen asioiden laukominen on juuri sitä, mitä joukkoliikenteeseen perehtymättömät ihmiset tekevät joukkoliikenteestä. Emmehän ole samanlaisia. Vai onko se vain suomalaiskansallista kateutta? Muiden saamat rahat ovat aina itselle tärkeistä asioista pois ja siten pahasta?

----------


## Jykke

> Tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi. Keskitytään sen analysointiin. Musiikkitalon tarpeellisuudesta kannattaa keskustella musiikin asiantuntijoiden ja harrastajien kanssa. Tuollainen yksioikoinen asioiden laukominen on juuri sitä, mitä joukkoliikenteeseen perehtymättömät ihmiset tekevät joukkoliikenteestä. Emmehän ole samanlaisia. Vai onko se vain suomalaiskansallista kateutta? Muiden saamat rahat ovat aina itselle tärkeistä asioista pois ja siten pahasta?


Pyydän anteeksi tuota "laukaisuani", koska en tosiaan ole perehtynyt asiaan tarkemmin. Itse en ole kateellinen kenellekkään ja loppujen lopuksi minulle on aivan sama tuleeko musiikkitaloa vai ei. Enhän ole edes Helsinkiläinen, joten mitä asia minulle kuuluu? Joten pysytään vaan siinä joukkoliikenteen piirissä ja itse lupaan välttää tällaisia äkkiseltään mieleen tulevia "laukaisuja".

----------


## Albert

Kaupunginmuseon johtokunta päätti 11.6.:
73 § RAITIOLIIKENNEMUSEOTA KOSKEVAN YHTEISTYÖSOPIMUKSEN SOLMIMINEN 


> KULTTUURITEHDAS KORJAAMO OY:N JA KULTTUURIASIAINKESKUKSEN KANSSA
> Käytiin keskustelu hankkeesta ja keskustelussa esitettiin, että hankkeen ohjausryhmän toimintaohjeeseen kirjataan raportointivelvoite ao. johto- ja lautakunnille 1  4 kertaa vuodessa.
> Kaupunginmuseon johtokunta päätti hyväksyä Raitioliikennemuseota koskevassa yhteistyösopimusluonnoksessa esitetyt yhteistoiminnan suuntaviivat ja valtuuttaa museonjohtaja Tiina Merisalo tarvittaessa työstämään sopimustekstiä yhteistyökumppaneiden kanssa sekä allekirjoittamaan yhteistyösopimuksen kaupunginmuseon puolesta


Samalla on nätisti "siloiteltu tietä" uudelle sirkusmuseolle. On vihdoin laskettu todelliset neliöt  :Laughing:   ja alennettu vuokraa vastaavasti.
Kiinteistölautakunta päätti 12.6.:



> 3 RAITIOLIIKENNEMUSEON NYKYISEN VUOKRAN TARKISTAMINEN
> Helsingin kaupunginmuseolle on vuokrattu 1.1.1995 alkaen osoitteessa Töölönkatu 51 A sijaitsevat, kooltaan 2 246 m²:n suuruiset museotilat, joiden ylläpidon sisältävä vuokra on 31 434 euroa kuukaudessa (14,00 euroa/m²/kk).
> 
> Kaupunginmuseo esittää, että kyseisten tilojen vuokraa tarkistetaan 1.1.2007 lukien siten, että vuokra vastaa tilojen todellisen pinta-alan mukaista vuokraa. Todellinen pinta-ala on sama kuin mitattu ala eli 1 436 m². 
> --
> Näin ollen vuokra pienenee 1.1.2007 lukien 11 327 euroa kuukaudessa, joka vastaa mitattua pinta-alaa, 1 436 m².

----------


## Albert

HBL tänään:
_Korjaamo yhdessä Helsingin kaupungin kanssa satsaa vanhaan raitiovaunumuseoon...
Myös osa vanhoista raitiovaunuista saa jäädä uuteen taloon..._



> Sirkus johtaa siihen, että jäljelle jäävät vaunut ovat vain tiellä, sillä ei kukaan käy siellä niiden vuoksi. Juhlakansa turmelee ne, ja kohta nekin kärrätään kaikessa hiljaisuudessa pois.


Käydään nyt ihmeessä Raitioliikennemuseossa, kun sellainen vielä on.

----------


## Albert

> Kahdelle raiteista jää edelleen raitiovaunuja ja eteläiselle laiturialueelle rakennetaan kokonaan uusi
> vuorovaikutteisuuteen pyrkivä perusnäyttely. Tällä hetkellä museossa olevista raitiovaunuista viedään museon Hyrylän kokoelmakeskukseen vain pari eli paikalle ovat jäämässä kuusi vaunua, varmuudella ainakin:
> HRO 11, HKL 19, HRO 165, HKL 169, HKL 582. Kuudes paikka on vielä pohdinnassa ja sille on tarjolla joko HRO 243 tai HKL 313.


Lähde museonjohtaja Tiina Merisalon ystävällinen vastaus kysymykseen.

----------


## Compact

Avoperävaunu 243 lienee nyt sitten se, joka jää näytteille!

----------


## Jii

> Käypä vuokra tosin halpenee mitä kauemmas keskustasta menee ja mitä "epätarkoituksenmukaisemmaksi" muuhun käyttöön tila muuttuu. Koskelan halleissa toimii nytkin jokin karting-rata, ja ymmärtääkseni karting ei kaikesta huolimatta ole samanlainen rahasampo kuin F-ykköset. Kaupunki myös tukee mm golfia, yksityiskoneella lentämistä, siirtolapuutarhatoimintaa ja muita tilaa vieviä harrastuksia perimällä niiden vaatimasta tilasta vain nimellistä vuokraa, jos vuokraa ollenkaan.


Luin ketjua vähän jälkijättöisesti Vallilan hallin museokäyttö mielessäni.
Surullinen tapaus tämä Töölön minimuseo.

En malta olla kommentoimatta heittoa siirtolapuutarhoista, vaikka se onkin off-topic tällä palstalla. Laskin viime kesänä, että siirtolapuutarhamökistä laskutetaan maanvuokraa / kerrosala-m2 yhtä paljon kuin Vallilassa sijaitsevasta kerrostaloasunnosta (maanvuokrasopimus uusittu vuonna 2000).  Maankäytön tehokkuus on toki pienempi, mutta siirtolapuutarha on toimintakaudella joka päivä klo 7-21 avointa julkista puistoaluetta. Itse palstat ovat yksityisessä hallinnassa ja ihailtavissa vain käytäviltä. Siirtolapuutarhayhdistys hoitaa koko julkisen puistoalueen kustannuksellaan.

----------


## GT8N

> Ja tällaista hölynpölyä: (ote esityslistasta)
> _Esittelijä katsoo, että hanke mahdollistaa uudenlaisen kaupunkikulttuurikeskuksen syntymisen. Hankkeen kautta tehostetaan ja monipuolistetaan Raitioliikennemuseon käyttöä ja luodaan yleisölle uusia palveluja. Hanke edistää kaupungin strategioiden mukaisesti myös hallintokuntien välistä yhteistyötä ja luo uudenlaisen public-private yhteistyömuodon kulttuuri- ja museopalvelujen tuottamiseen._


Kyllä esittelijän näkemys on ihan hirveetä skeidaa. Sääli, että edes pieni raitiomuseo ei kelpaa, vaan sekin tila piti saada sirkuskäyttöön. Ja kun päättäjiä ei kiinnosta, ei mitään liikennemuseotakaan synny. :Icon Frown: 

Töölön halli tai pasilan konepaja olisi loistavia paikkoja liikennemuseolle [oletusarvolla, että Töölön hallin toiminnot siirtyvät uuteen halliin (joka ei toivottavasti ole miljoonia maksava luola)]. Mutta mistään oikeasta likennemuseosta, puhumattakaan liikkuvista museoraitiovaunuista ei nykymenolla kannata haaveillakaan.

----------


## Albert

> SRS:n  uutissivulla on nyt Kaupunginmuseon tiedote 
> "Uusi kansainvälinen kulttuurikeskus Helsingin Töölöön".


Tämä löytyy nykyään täältä: http://www.raitio.org/news/uuark06-.htm toukokuun lopun kohdalta.



> Toiminnan painopisteitä ovat teatteri, uusi sirkus, kabaree ja esittävä taide, musiikki, valokuva, elokuva, video ja mediataide sekä kaupunkikulttuuri ja -historia mediakahvilasta kahvilakeskusteluihin ja oleiluun. Museon aukioloajat pitenevät ja samalla pääsymaksusta perustoiminnan osalta luovutaan.

----------


## GT8N

Mutta mitä väliä ilmaisuudella ja pitemmillä aukioloajoilla on? Eihän tuossa sirkuksessa ole enää käytännössä mitään raitioliikenteeseen liittyvää. Kyllä vuosisadan paras esimerkki siitä miten "tuottamattomat" raitiovaunut saatiin pois päiväjärjestyksestä sirkusta häiritsemästä. Ja kuten sananlasku, poissa silmistä - poissa mielestä, pitää tässäkin paikkansa. Eli kun ei ole mitään museon tynkääkään, niin ei tarvitse tehdä parempaakaan. Kyllä on säälittävää, miten tässä maassa ollaan aina suhtauduttu välinpitämättömästi kaikkea liikennepuolen museotoimintaa kohtaan - ja suhtaudutaan edelleen.

----------


## Tonttu18

Löytyykö vielä pk-seudulla (koko Suomessa?) raitio- ja/tai joukkoliikennemuseoita?

----------


## Albert

> Löytyykö vielä pk-seudulla raitio- ja/tai joukkoliikennemuseoita?


No eihän sellaista ole enää! Suurin osa ratikoista on Tuusulassa varastossa. Bussit lienevät Pirkanmaalla jopa näytillä. Muttei siis mitään pk-seudulla.
Ratikkamuseo on pelkkä karmea vitsi :Mad: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratikkamuseo on pelkkä karmea vitsi.


Kyllä vaan. Kaupunginmuseo ei anna ajaa sille annetuilla museovaunuilla, koska ne menevät siitä muka pilalle. Sen sijaan kahvilan rekvisiittana oleva kauniisti entisöity hevosraitiovaunu on avoinna lasten leikkipaikkana. Kesävaunuun ja 2-akseliseen nro 169 pääsee myös leikkimään.

Kävin katsomassa tätä kahvilaa heinäkuun alussa, ja paikalla oli muutama raitiovaunuista selvästikin kiinnostunut lapsi. Almex-liput tekivät kauppaansa, ja kun Almexin renkuttaminen kyllästytti, sitten mentiin hyppimään ja riuhtomaan hevosavaunuun. Se kun oli siinä lähellä ja kevyenä vaununa niin mukavasti heiluu joustensa varassa.

Kahvilassa on myyntihenkilö, mutta ei hänellä ole näköyhteyttä tälle puolelle rakennusta, kun välissä on mustat verhot ja kolme muuta raitiovaunua. Ne kolme, jotka kahvilan henkilö koko ajan näkee on sentään suljettu. Varmaan siksi, että ilkivallan katseleminen olisi liian rasittava lisä työnteolle.

Museoliikenteessä olevassa vaunussa on sisällä rahastaja ja kuljettaja, joten se on aivan selvä, että siellä yleisö tuhoaa arvokkaat vaunut, kun ne ovat siinä käytössä, mihin ne on tehty ja mitä ovat vuosikymmenet kestäneet. Mutta kun vaunut ovat sisällä, niitä ei tarvitse valvoa, vaan ne saa rikkoa ihan rauhassa.

Mutta kai se on niin, ettei tämä kansa ole ansainnut raitioliikennemuseotakaan. Turussa museoraitiovaunut varastoitiin taivasalle korkean aidan taakse, jotta puliukot saivat rauhassa ruuvata kaikki messinki- ja kupariosat irti ja vaihtaa ne tenuun. Sillä tavoin vaunuista päästiin vaivatta eroon, sillä pakkohan oli raadot sellaisen kohtelun jälkeen romuttaa. No, meillähän romuttamolle tarjotaan kaikenikäisiä vaunuja ikäluokassa 5080 vuotta. Eli ei Turku tässäkään pärjännyt, sillä puliukot tuhosivat vain 1639 -vuotiaita vaunuja. Eihän niillä mitään arvoa voinut olla, kun ei ole vielä 80-vuotiaallakaan vaunulla.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Kesällä 2008 avattuun rakennukseen, Vaunuhalliin, on syntynyt  mittavan kokoinen ja muunneltavissa oleva tila, *Vaunusali*.  Ainutlaatuisessa ja uniikissa salissa voi toteuttaa teatteri- ja  sirkusesitysten sekä konserttien lisäksi hyvin erilaisia tapahtumia:  seminaareja, koulutustilaisuuksia, yritysjuhlia, häitä, karonkkoja,  syntymäpäiväjuhlia, lanseerauksia, tiedotustilaisuuksia, muotinäytöksiä  jne.
> Vaunusalissa on esillä kuusi historiallista  raitioliikennevaunua vuosilta 1890–1941. Päivisin tilaa elävöittävät  Ratikkamuseon näyttelytoiminta, kuvataidenäyttelyt sekä kahvilatoiminta;  iltaisin tilan voi vuokrata täysin tapahtuman käyttöön.
> Esitystilana  Vaunusali sopii parhaiten sähköisesti vahvistetulle musiikille. Katsomo  tuoleineen voidaan ottaa käyttöön kokonaan tai vain osittain, katsomo  voidaan myös ottaa pois käytöstä. Henkilömäärä voi vaihdella täten  100–600 ihmiseen.


Kuten otsikkokin kertoo. Kesällä 2008 avattuun rakennukseen ?
Voi yhden kerran tätä. Se on siis Vaunusali, jota elävöittää...
Onneksi Helsinki ei ole kulttuuripääkaupunki. Eikä taida olla tämän perusteella kulttuurikaupunkikaan. Vanhojen vaunujen alennustila on täydellinen  :Mad:

----------


## Salomaa

Olenpa kerrankin samaa mieltä.  Eihän siitä pääse yli eikä ympäri että Helsinkiin kuuluu kunnollinen raitioliikennemuseo.  Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää ketkä tätä onnetonta Korjaamo-projektia ajoivat.  Itse kävin raitioliikennemuseossa usein ja viihdoin yläkerrassa myös katsellen vanhoja videofilmejä.

Joku perusteli muutostöitä alhaisilla kävijämäärillä.  Onhan meillä monta tapaa lisätä kävijämääriä.  Todella merkillistä ja käsittämätöntä että edes vanhojen raitiovaunujen säilyttämisestä ja näyttämisestä jälkipolville ei voida olla yhtä mieltä.  Pitää vaatia raitioliikennemuseon palauttamista sellaiseksi kuin se oli ennen korjaamovouhotusta.  Saamme me sinne sitten kävijöitä vaikka talkoovoimin.  Jokainen homma yhden jne.

Helsingissä on ikävänä piirteenä se että joka asiaan pitää sotkea raha.  Kulttuuri väistyy aina kun yksi liike-elämän puuhapete kääntää kaupungin virkamiesten pään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:15 ----------

Ja sitten tämä Korjaamon puuhapete joutui kaupunginkanssa kaikenlaisiin erimielisyyksiin.

----------


## Albert

> Kulttuuritehdas Korjaamo, Helsingin kaupunginmuseo ja Helsingin kaupungin kulttuuriasiainkeskus ovat sopineet, että Töölöön perustetaan vuoden 2007 keväällä kulttuurikeskus yhdistämällä kaupunginmuseon alaisen Raitioliikennemuseon ja Kulttuurikeskus Korjaamon toiminnot. Yhteistyöstä on sovittu vuoden 2013 loppuun. Toiminnan painopisteitä ovat mm. teatteri, uusi sirkus, kabaree ja esittävä taide, musiikki, valokuva, elokuva, video ja mediataide sekä kaupunkikulttuuri ja -historia. Museon aukioloajat pitenevät ja samalla pääsymaksusta perustoiminnan osalta luovutaan. Raitioliikennemuseo suljetaan tämän vuoden lopulla. Uusi keskus avataan yleisölle huhtikuussa 2007.


Näin vuonna 2006. Siis kaupunginmuseon ja kulttuuriasiainkeskuksen päättäjät ovat vastuussa tuosta tekosesta. "Painopisteistä" *kaupunkikulttuuri ja -historia* on jäänyt kovin vähille. Jos ne muutamat vaunuparat ja pienoinen "näyttely edustavat ns Korjaamossa kaupunkikulttuuria -ja historiaa, niin voi kaupunkiparkaa!
Kaupungin rahankylvö tuohon laitokseen on ollut vuosien aikana merkillisen merkittävää.

----------


## aki

> Otetaan vaikka yhtenä esimerkkinä Raitioliikennemuseo. Vanha raitiovaunuhalli muutetaan sirkukseksi, jolla ei oikein ole menekkiä. Ratikoita varten vuokrataan valtiolta varasto Tuusulasta. Siellä ei vaunuja edes voi päästä katsomaan, vaikka joukkoliikennemuseot ovat maailmalla varsin suosittuja paikkoja.
> 
> Antero


Tuli nyt mieleen kun raitioliikenmemuseo mainittiin, viime syksynä Vallilan makasiineilta häädettiin valtterin kirppis, tilat muutetaan Amerin uudeksi pääkonttoriksi. Tämä VR:n entinen punatiilimakasiini olisi sopinut mitä parhaiten uudeksi raitioliikennemuseoksi ja samaan tilaan olisi mahtunut hyvin myös stadin ratikoiden museokalusto, makasiinilta olisi saanut helposti vedettyä yhdyskiskon AKK:n radalle. En tiedä paljonko valtteri maksoi tiloista vuokraa, mutta tuskin kyseessä mikään huikea summa on voinut olla kun tiloissa pyöritettiin kirpparitoimintaa. Olisi myös hauska tietää paljonko kaupunki nyt maksaa vuokraa Tuusulan säilytystiloista? On tietysti selvää että raha menee näissä asioissa aina kulttuurin edelle. Tyhjää ja valmista toimitilaahan Vallilassakin on paljon, mutta kuitenkin uuden pääkonttorin paikaksi valittiin kohde joka pitää rakentaa sisätiloiltaan lähes kokonaan uudestaan.

----------


## petteri

> Olisi myös hauska tietää paljonko kaupunki nyt maksaa vuokraa Tuusulan säilytystiloista?


Tuo olisi todellakin hyvä selvittää. Miksi ihmeessä säilöä vanhoja romuja kalliisti, kun niille tuskin on kuitenkaan mitään käyttöä ja ympäri maailmaa on vastaavia museokulkuneuvoja varsin paljon säilöttyinä.  Sen sijaan romuraudaksi kierrättyinä niistä saisi varmaan muutaman euron ja säilytyskulutkin lakkaisivat. Kaupungin päätöksenteossa taitaa vaan olla helpompi unohtaa nuokin laitteet johonkin varastoon kuin tehdä taloudellisempia valintoja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo olisi todellakin hyvä selvittää. Miksi ihmeessä säilöä vanhoja romuja kalliisti, kun niille tuskin on kuitenkaan mitään käyttöä ja ympäri maailmaa on vastaavia museokulkuneuvoja varsin paljon säilöttyinä.  Sen sijaan romuraudaksi kierrättyinä niistä saisi varmaan muutaman euron ja säilytyskulutkin lakkaisivat. Kaupungin päätöksenteossa taitaa vaan olla helpompi unohtaa nuokin laitteet johonkin varastoon kuin tehdä taloudellisempia valintoja.


Tämä viimeistään oli ihan puhdas trolli. Ei kannata reagoida.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä viimeistään oli ihan puhdas trolli. Ei kannata reagoida.


Hyvä yritys leimata viesti trolliksi vain sen takia, että olet itse eri mieltä. Vaikka jotkut museotavarasta tykkäävätkin, niin on meitäkin, joiden mielestä verorahojemme käyttö vähäarvoisen historian säästämiseen on haaskausta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vaikka jotkut museotavarasta tykkäävätkin, niin on meitäkin, joiden mielestä verorahojemme käyttö vähäarvoisen historian säästämiseen on haaskausta.


Siis museot haaskausta? Mitäänkö ei saisi säilöä näytillä jälkipolville, vaan kaikki pitäisi pistellä palasiksi, jottei vahingossakaan jäisi jälkeä tämän ajan historiasta?

Toivon, ettei teitä ole kovinkaan montaa, enkä itse asiassa uskokaan niin montaa olevan. Niissä muutamassakin tapauksessa asia voi korjaantua käymällä "vähäarvoisen historian" museossa. Kummasti voi ruveta vaikkapa 80-luvun piimäpurkki näyttämään arvokkaalta, kun sitä oikeassa ympäristössä tarkastelee. Ja kun ratikoissa, tai liikennevälineissä yleensä, ei edes ole kyse mistään "vähäarvoisesta historiasta", vaan kokonaiseen aikakauteen vaikuttavista ilmiöistä, ison luokan ajankuvista, jonka historiaa voi jatkua vielä useita satoja vuosia. Vaikkei yksittäisillä ihmisillä arvostusta tällaista kohtaan olisikaan, on yhteiskunnallinen arvo näillä korvaamaton.

----------


## aki

> Vaikka jotkut museotavarasta tykkäävätkin, niin on meitäkin, joiden mielestä verorahojemme käyttö vähäarvoisen historian säästämiseen on haaskausta.


Niin, kuka pitää Helsinkiläistä joukkoliikennehistoriaa vähäarvoisena, kuka ei! Helsinkihän ei varmaan muuten haaskaa verorahoja mihinkään turhaan!

----------


## GT8N

> Miksi ihmeessä säilöä vanhoja romuja kalliisti, kun niille tuskin on kuitenkaan mitään käyttöä ja ympäri maailmaa on vastaavia museokulkuneuvoja varsin paljon säilöttyinä.


Suomalaista raitiovaunukalutoa onkin säilytettynä ihan ylenmäärin niin, että ulkomaiset museot pursuavat. Eli pataan vaan.




> Sen sijaan romuraudaksi kierrättyinä niistä saisi varmaan muutaman euron ja säilytyskulutkin lakkaisivat.


Varsin museoammatillinen näkemys. Paaliin vaan kaikki, niin ei tarvitse ihmetellä. Tekniikan tai kulttuurihistorian säilyttämisellähän ei ole mitään väliä. Siihen kun on muutenkin panostettu viimeaikoina kaupungin toimesta miljoonatolkulla...




> Kaupungin päätöksenteossa taitaa vaan olla helpompi unohtaa nuokin laitteet johonkin varastoon kuin tehdä taloudellisempia valintoja.


Niin, kannattaa hillota vaan, eikä esitellä yleisölle, saati hyodyntää tapahtumissa tai juhlissa. Museokalustolla pr:n luominen ei ole mahdollista erityisolosuhteissa. Muualla normaaleissa valtioissa tosin onnistuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvä yritys leimata viesti trolliksi vain sen takia, että olet itse eri mieltä. Vaikka jotkut museotavarasta tykkäävätkin, niin on meitäkin, joiden mielestä verorahojemme käyttö vähäarvoisen historian säästämiseen on haaskausta.


Tämäkin viesti oli puhdas trolli, ei kannata reagoida.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hyvä yritys leimata viesti trolliksi vain sen takia, että olet itse eri mieltä. Vaikka jotkut museotavarasta tykkäävätkin, niin on meitäkin, joiden mielestä verorahojemme käyttö vähäarvoisen historian säästämiseen on haaskausta.


Tuontapaiset väitteet kuulostavat kuitenkin suunnilleen samalta, kuin että puolet Ateneumin kokoelmista sopisi hävittää, jotta arvokiinteistön tiloja saataisiin parempaan käyttöön. Eli minun on vaikea uskoa, että kirjoittaja olisi oikeasti tuota mieltä. Voin olla väärässä, mutta käsitykseni mukaan Tuusulassa ei ole mitään vanhan kaluston armadaa, vaan raitiovaunumuseoon alkujaan kuuluvia vaunuja, edustavia yksilöitä, jotka on erikseen valittu säilytettäviksi ja museoitavaksi. 

Ja voin olla siinäkin väärässä, että Petteri olikin ihan tosissaan tuon heittonsa kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voin olla väärässä, mutta käsitykseni mukaan Tuusulassa ei ole mitään vanhan kaluston armadaa, vaan raitiovaunumuseoon alkujaan kuuluvia vaunuja, edustavia yksilöitä, jotka on erikseen valittu säilytettäviksi ja museoitavaksi.


Juuri näin on. Helsingissä rataverkolla on Töölön sirkushallissa muutama vaunu, joita ei tarvinnut viedä pois, koska sirkusareenaksi muutettiin vain hallin keskiosa. Tuusulassa on muu osa Helsingin kaupunginmuseolle annetuista museovaunuista.

Mutta Petterihän kirjoitti, että sielä on museovaunuja, joille ei ole käyttöä. Tässä hän on väärässä. Tietenkin niille olisi käyttöä. Sekä näyttelyesineinä että museoliikenteen vaunuina. HKL:n museovaunukalusto kun oli siitä erikoista, että ne kaikki on säilötty käyttökuntoisina. Vaunujen rappiotila ja vikaantuminen on alkanut vasta, kun ne on annettu Kaupunginmueolle, joka kielsi vaunujen käytön.

Helsingissä on rataverkolla vain uudehkoa museokalustoa, eli Stadin Ratikoiden vaunujen lisäksi 1950-luvun nostalgialiikenteeseen kunnostetut HKL:n vaunut. Ne siis eivät ole Raitioliikennemuseon vaan HKL:n vaunuja, eikä Kaupunginmuseo kiellä niiden käyttöä.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Ja voin olla siinäkin väärässä, että Petteri olikin ihan tosissaan tuon heittonsa kanssa.


Sehän se onkin kaikkein pelottavinta. Tosin kirjoittaja on kuitenkin vain nimimerkki vailla todellisuuspohjaa (tod.näk.).
Mutta että transpiraattori kuukanko, (joka lienee todellinen henkilö), yhtyy Petteriin täysin rinnoin...
Tämä  viesti varmasti poistuu alta aikayksikön. Meneeköhän tunnuksetkin. No sitten tulen uutena, vaikka Nalle Puhina, kotoisin Korvatunturilta ja postinumero on 99999.

----------


## petteri

> Ja voin olla siinäkin väärässä, että Petteri olikin ihan tosissaan tuon heittonsa kanssa.


Oli tuossa vähän kärjistämistä mukana, mutta totta toinen puoli. Vaikka Tuusulan varasto on paljon  halvempi Korjaamoon verrattuna, mutta jos ratikoita säilötään 10 vuotta 300 neliön tilassa vaikka hintaan 8 euroa neliö, kyllähän se maksaa jo lähes 300 000 euroa vuosikymmenessä. Ei mikään pikkuraha, jos ratikoille ei ole käyttöä. Vain se, että nuo ratikat olisi hauska säilöä, ei minusta perustele Tuusulan varastoa.

Korjaamon vuokra tapahtumille on tällä hetkellä käsittääkseni 1500 - 3000 euroa/päivä ja isossa hallissa on arviolta 100-150 tapahtumaa vuodessa, joten ratikkamuseo Korjaamolla voisi maksaa enemmän vuodessa vaihtoehtokustannuksena.

----------


## sub

En minäkään tässä mitään suurempaa trollia näe. En välttämättä usko, että tällä foorumilla kyseiseen asiaan osataan yleisesti suhtautua kovinkaan objektiivisesti.

----------


## GT8N

Vielä ohimennen voisi todeta, että mielenkiintoista sinänsä kun museokaluston "aiheuttamat kustannukset" ovat yhtäkkiä alkaneet kiinnostamaan usealla saralla viimepäivinä.

----------


## vristo

> Vaikka jotkut museotavarasta tykkäävätkin, niin on meitäkin, joiden mielestä verorahojemme käyttö vähäarvoisen historian säästämiseen on haaskausta.


Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla määritelmäsi tästä "vähäarvoisesta historiasta"? Mikä historia on säästämisen arvoista, mikä ei? Kun siis on kyse verovaroista. Ovatko esimerkiksi Kansallismuseon tai Ateneumin kokoelmat arvokas osa suomalaista historia vaiko vain haaskausta? Entä Suomenlinna? Vanha helsinkiläinen ratikka tai bussi? Rautatiehistoria?

----------


## Kani

Jos petterin laskelma on suunnilleen kohdallaan, niin kokonaista kolme miljoonaa euroa menee vuosisadassa siihen, että saadaan säästettyä historiaa jälkipolville. Samaan aikaan meillä on näitä maanalaisia projekteja, jotka ylittävät kustannusarvioitaan sadoilla miljoonilla, mutta se ei tunnelien ystävien mielestä ole mitään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä historia on säästämisen arvoista, mikä ei? Kun siis on kyse verovaroista.


Mielestäni verovaroilla ei pitäisi säästää mitään historiaa. Jos joku on oikeasti säästämisen arvoista, niin yksityiset kyllä säästävät sen.

----------


## Albert

> Mielestäni verovaroilla ei pitäisi säästää mitään historiaa.


Kylmää, kylmää, jäätävää tekstiä. Lähentelee absoluuttista nollapistettä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:55 ----------




> Korjaamon vuokra tapahtumille on tällä hetkellä käsittääkseni 1500 - 3000 euroa/päivä ja isossa hallissa on arviolta 100-150 tapahtumaa vuodessa, joten ratikkamuseo Korjaamolla voisi maksaa enemmän vuodessa vaihtoehtokustannuksena.


Eihän Korjaamo mitään rahaa käytännössä kaupungille maksa. En tuota yllä olevaa varmaan oikein ymmärtänyt. Mutta kaupunki vuokraa Korjaamon tiloja hullun halpaan hintaan, ottanut sen velkoja maksettavaksemme (esim kerran instrumentteja) ja maksaa vielä avustuksia sille.
Minä en ole Kolliokasken tapaan laittanut asian selvittelyä vireille.
Mutta uskonpa kuitenkin, että poikkitaiteellinen Korjaamo tulee niin minulle kuin muillekin paljon kalliimmaksi kuin museoratikoden säilyttäminen Tuusulassa.
Museot nurin, teatterit nurin taidelaitokset nurin, Korjaamo ennen kaikkea nurin, koko Suomen historia nurin.
Sitenkö on hyvä olla?

Kuukanko on jättitrrolli tai sitten...

----------


## vristo

> Mielestäni verovaroilla ei pitäisi säästää mitään historiaa. Jos joku on oikeasti säästämisen arvoista, niin yksityiset kyllä säästävät sen.


Vielä yksi tarkentava kysymys: onko kulttuuri ylipäätään mielestäsi sellainen asia, jota ei pitäisi yhteiskunnan ja sen rahoituksella tukea?

----------


## petteri

> Eihän Korjaamo mitään rahaa käytännössä kaupungille maksa. En tuota yllä olevaa varmaan oikein ymmärtänyt. Mutta kaupunki vuokraa Korjaamon tiloja hullun halpaan hintaan, ottanut sen velkoja maksettavaksemme (esim kerran instrumentteja) ja maksaa vielä avustuksia sille.


Korjaamo laajempi kokonaisuus kuin pelkästään tuo iso sali. Isossa salissa, jossa oli aikaisemmin ratikkamuseo on nykyään tapahtumia, joiden vuokratulot kattavat merkittävän osan Korjaamon kustannuksista.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos joku on oikeasti säästämisen arvoista, niin yksityiset kyllä säästävät sen.


Niinpä. Ja käyttävät siihen myös aikansa ja rahansa, kun virallisilta tahoilta ei löydy kiinnostusta. Mun mielestä liikennehistoria on ehkä merkittävin säilömisen arvoinen ala, koska silloin voi päästä tekemään oikean aikamatkan kadonneisiin aikakausiin museoajeluiden yhteydessä. Monilla museoajeluilla olleena, olen todistanut kuinka pelkkä tuoksu saattaa tuoda vanhemmille matkustajille muistoja mieleen. Kulkuneuvot kiinnostavat suurta yleisöä myös yleisesti, mistä johtuen Helsingin raitiovaunumuseo on todellinen häpeäpilkku tässä. Siinä missä muissa maissa museot ovat mielenkiintoisia ja kalusto pääosin ajokunnossa, niin Helsingissä kalustoa piilotellaan ja harkitaan jopa paalattavaksi. Muualla maailmassa on ymmärretty, että museoliikenteellä voi tehdä hyvää PR:ää. Katsokaapa kuinka Berliini ja Praha ovat tässä kunnostautuneet!

Petteriltä lausunto museoimisen perusteettomuudesta ei jotenkin yllättänyt, mutta että aina varsin korrektina pitämäni Kuukanko tällaiseen sortui oli aikamoinen järkytys. Jokaisella toki on mielipiteeseensä oikeus, mutta kun miettii paljonko tässä maassa on hävitetty arvokasta historiaa ja kuinka paljon yksityiset tahot ovat saaneet raataa sen vähänkin saamisesta talteen, on lausunto surullista luettavaa. Mielestäni jokaisessa itseään kunnioittavassa liikennefirmassa, joka on vuosikymmeniä ollut olemassa tulisi museoida jotain jälkipolville. 

PS: Tänään juuri ihailin tauolla oman työpaikkani museobussia varikolla.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mielestäni verovaroilla ei pitäisi säästää mitään historiaa. Jos joku on oikeasti säästämisen arvoista, niin yksityiset kyllä säästävät sen.


Kuulunetko niihin, joiden mielestä _mitään_ ei pitäisi tehdä verovaroin, koska jos jokin on tekemisen arvoista, yksityiset kyllä tekevät sen?

----------


## GT8N

> Jos joku on oikeasti säästämisen arvoista, niin yksityiset kyllä säästävät sen.


Varsin kärjekäs mielipide. Toivon, ettei yleisesti museokalustosta ajateltaisi näin. 

On tietenkin muitettava ettei kaikkea voi säästää, mutta ei sentään kaikkea historiantallennusta pitäisi sälyttää pelkästään yksityisille. Museoiden tehtävä ainakin pitäisi olla valita museoammatillisesta näkökulmasta oleelliset ja merkittävät aikakausien asiat ja ilmiöt sekä taltioida / museoida ne. 

Siinä, mitä ammattilaisvoimin ei voida säilyttää ovat yksityiset olleet täysin korvaamaton apu. 

Itsekin paljon liikennealan museokuvioissa mukanaolleena voi todeta, että ilman sinnikkäiden harrastajien mittavaa rahallista ja ajallista panosta ei nykyisin Suomessa olisi käytännössä mitään liikkuvaa museokalustoa. Yleisesti koko liikennehistorian ammattimainen tallennus on ollut kovin vaatimatonta muihin valtioihin verrattuna. Sinänsä tämä ei ole mitenkään uutta, sillä historian arvostus tuntuu edelleen olevan valitettavan vähäista. Historian arvoa kun ei voi yleensä mitata euroina, mikä tuntuu olevan nykyisin ainoa suure.

Valitettavasti edelleenkin tuntuu siltä, että harva tietää/ymmärtää sen panoksen mitä pelkästään tähän "itsestäänselvästi" säilyneen kaluston olemassaolon eteen on vaadittu ja vaaditaan edelleen.

----------


## Jykke

> Valitettavasti edelleenkin tuntuu siltä, että harva tietää/ymmärtää sen panoksen mitä pelkästään tähän "itsestäänselvästi" säilyneen kaluston olemassaolon eteen on vaadittu ja vaaditaan edelleen.


 Ja harva tietää, että vaikka yksityiset ovat saaneet kalustoa säilöttyä niin, monesti se ei ole riittänyt, vaan arvokasta kalustoa on sattuneista syistä menetetty. Esim. Turun aavevaunu numero 53, joka kohtasi ikävän loppunsa Malminkartanossa. Ja tälläkin hetkellä esim. kiskokaluston puolella on moni arvokas vaunu odottamassa kiireellisesti kunnostusta. Ainoa ongelma, että jonossa on kymmeniä muita. Ja rahaahan ei tunnetusti liiaksi ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vielä yksi tarkentava kysymys: onko kulttuuri ylipäätään mielestäsi sellainen asia, jota ei pitäisi yhteiskunnan ja sen rahoituksella tukea?


Tämän voi laajentaa myös kysymykseen siitä, onko historia turhaa, eikä sitä pitäisi yhteiskunnan rahoituksella tutkia ja tallentaa.

Museot eivät ole pelkästään tavaravarastoja, vaan ne ovat tutkimusyksikköjä, joiden tehtävänä on selvittää ja tallentaa oman alansa historiaa. Historia taas on koko sivistyksemme perusta. Ilman historiaa jokainen ihminen aloittaisi elämänsä aina alusta, samasta nollapisteestä kuin hänen vanhempansa. Ei olisi mitään kehitystä eikä syntyisi sivistystä, koska yhden elämän aikana ei kovin pitkälle pääse. Ja sitten sekin kuolemassa menetettäisiin. Ihmiset eivät poikkeaisi eläimistä, joiden taidot ovat suurimmaksi osaksi perinnöllisiä. Vain pienen osan eläimet oppivat vanhemmiltaan, perimätietona, sen eläinlajin historiana.

Museoiden näyttelykokoelmia voi pitää turhina sanoen, että eihän esineiden näyttäminen yleisölle mitään tutkimusta ja tallenntamista ole. Ei ole kuitenkaan aivan niinkään. Näyttelyiden avulla voi tulla ja tulee yleisöltä tietoa sekä uusia esineitä. Mutta näyttelyillä on myös viihdearvo. Monet ihmiset käyvät museoissa katsomassa menneisyyttä mielellään. Maksavat siitä jopa! Onko se huonompi asia kuin että joku maksaa kaljasta, karkista tai bändin esityksestä?

Olen tehnyt myös sellaisen havainnon elämäni varrelta, että oman alansa historian tunteminen ja kunnioittaminen ja alalla menestyminen liittyvät toisiinsa. Jos kaupunkiliikenteestä puhutaan, niin usein sattuu olemaan niin, että hyvin toimivan joukkoliikenteen kaupungissa on myös hyvä joukkoliikennemuseo. Oman historian ja kehityksen tunteminen välttää tekemästä samoja virheitä uudelleen. Ja jos ei joukoliikenteestä mitään ymmärrä, ei ymmärrä antaa arvoa myöskään sille, mitä aikaisemmin on tehty.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Museoissa näyttelyt ovat pieni osa niiden toiminnasta, ne ovat oikeastaan sen perustyön 'tulos'. Museoiden tehtävänä on säilyttää ja tutkia menneisyyttä. Pystyäksemme suunnittelemaan tulevaa, on meidän tunnettava menneisyys, oppia aikaisemmin tehdyistä ratkaisuista.

Monipuoliset ja käyttäjilleen edulliset (=verovaroin tuetut) kulttuuripalvelut ovat yhteiskunnalle edullisin tapa ehkäistä ihmisten loppuunpalamista ja henkistä väsymistä. Tämä on myös monelle palveluiden käyttäjälle se miellyttävin tapa. Itse koen museokäynnit hyvin virkistävänä tapahtumana. Lisäksi museoilla ja niiden kokoelmilla on valtava pr-arvo.
Museolehtori / tutkija / kirjastonhoitaja ovat huomattavasti halvempia palkattavia ja nopeammin koulutettavia kuin psykiatrit.

----------


## iiko

> Mielestäni verovaroilla ei pitäisi säästää mitään historiaa. Jos joku on oikeasti säästämisen arvoista, niin yksityiset kyllä säästävät sen.


Raitiovaunu Suomessa on ylipäätänsä sellaista kalustoa, jota ei ole koskaan ylläpidetty millään muulla kuin verovaroilla eikä sellaista ole koskaan yksityinen omistanut. Aika lyhytnäköistä jos pitää odottaa yksityisiä tahoja näitä säästämään. 

Hmm... kumman kävisin polttamassa ensiksi? Kansallismuseon vaiko Ateneumin?

----------


## petteri

> Raitiovaunu Suomessa on ylipäätänsä sellaista kalustoa, jota ei ole koskaan ylläpidetty millään muulla kuin verovaroilla eikä sellaista ole koskaan yksityinen omistanut. Aika lyhytnäköistä jos pitää odottaa yksityisiä tahoja näitä säästämään.


Miksi suuria määriä vanhoja raitiovaunuja pitäisi säästää? Eiköhän vanhaa 4-7 vaunua riitä ihan hyvin kuvaamaan kaluston kehitystä, loput voisi hyvin romuttaa, jos niiden ylläpitoon ei ole nykyistä laajempaa yksityistä kiinnostusta. Tuon verran vaunuja taitaa olla jo nykyään museoliikennekäytössä ja Korjaamolla rekvisiittana, joten mihin Tuusulan varastossa olevia vaunuja aidosti tarvitaan?




> Hmm... kumman kävisin polttamassa ensiksi? Kansallismuseon vaiko Ateneumin?


Minusta suuret määrät vanhoja raitiovaunuja ja nuo museot ovat aika eri asia. 

Ateneumia en edes lukisi samaan kastiin, kun sen omilla kokoelmilla ei ole kuitenkaan ratkaisevaa merkitystä. Joku ne taulut omistaisi kuitenkin ja riittävä määrä omistajia tarjoaisi niitä näyttelyihin. Ateneumin tärkein arvo on minusta nykyään siinä, että se on turvallinen ja näyttävä paikka esitellä taidetta. Kalliita satojen miljoonien arvoisia tauluja ei voi turvallisuus- ja säilytysilmastollisista syistä esitellä kuin siihen rakennetuissa tiloissa. En ole ehdottamassa Ateneumin kokoelmien huutokauppaamista, mutta ei taiteen säilyttäminen silti ole Ateneumin ykköstehtävä vaan sen esittäminen.

Kansallismuseo taas valitsee kokoelmansa huolella ja pyrkii pitämään varastokulut aisoissa. Nykyään muodostuu niin paljon tavaraa, ettei kaikkea voi tai kannata säästää, mitä isommista välineistä on kysymys, sitä tarkemmat kriteerit tarvitaan, jotteivat varastot täyty toisarvoisesta romusta.

----------


## Nak

En tiedä kuinka monta vaunua Tuusulassa on tai sitä minkälaisissa tiloissa ne on, mutta varmasti tilat ja määrät on huikeammat kun korjaamon vitsinomaiset kolme vaunua ja käytävä.
Miksei Tuusulan tallin ovia avata yleisölle, tuoda esille vanhoja aikatauluja, lippuja, rahastajien- ja kuljettajien asuja, valokuvia liikenteen kuin kaupungin kehityksestä liikenteen kannalta? Siitä voisi tehdä HSL-alueen liikennemuseon jossa olisi muutakin kuin pelkkää HKL:ää  :Smile:  tarinaa riittäisi myös hankkeista, lopulta onnistuneista ja/tai pieleen menneistä. 90-lukukin alkaa olla jo historiaa ja Buscom laitteet joutavat museoon parin vuoden päästä. Vai laitetaankohan nekin kaikki vain kierrätykseen. Ensimmäisen sukupolven Helmi-laitteet ovat varmasti kaikki hävitettyjä

----------


## Samppa

> Raitiovaunu Suomessa on ylipäätänsä sellaista kalustoa, jota ei ole koskaan ylläpidetty millään muulla kuin verovaroilla eikä sellaista ole koskaan yksityinen omistanut. Aika lyhytnäköistä jos pitää odottaa yksityisiä tahoja näitä säästämään.


iikolle tiedoksi:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsing...kenne#Historia
Säännöllinen raitiotieliikenne Helsingissä aloitettiin vuonna 1891. Raitioteiden rakentamisesta ja liikennöinnistä vastasi yksityinen Helsingin Raitiotie- ja Omnibusosakeyhtiö (HRO).Vuonna 1944 raitioliikenne otettiin lopullisesti kaupungin haltuun, kun Helsingin kaupunki lunasti HRO:n omaisuuden. Helsingin raitioteitä liikennöi vuodesta 1945 lähtien tarkoitusta varten perustettu Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kalliita satojen miljoonien arvoisia tauluja ei voi turvallisuus- ja säilytysilmastollisista syistä esitellä kuin siihen rakennetuissa tiloissa. En ole ehdottamassa Ateneumin kokoelmien huutokauppaamista, mutta ei taiteen säilyttäminen silti ole Ateneumin ykköstehtävä vaan sen esittäminen.


Kannattaisi tutustua Ateneumin omiin kokoelmiin. Sekä ylipäätään maailman taidemuseoiden kokoelmiin. Sillä erittäin suuri osa taideasiantuntijoiden arvokkaina pitämistä teoksista on julkisessa omistuksessa. Ja siten myös yleisön nähtävissä.

Mutta mitä tulee taideteosten arvoon, sehän on vain pelkkää maalia ja kangasta kun puhutaan tauluista. Veistosten kohdalla arvotonta kipsiä, kiveä tai jotain metallia, jolle olisi parempaakin käyttöä vaikka autoissa, eikö vain? Mihin me tarvitsemme jonkun Picasson tai Gallén-Kallelan tauluja? Mitä niitä säästelemään, niistähän voi ottaa valokuvat, jotka bitteinä eivät maksa juuri mitään ja säilyvät ilmaiseksi Googlen tai Applen pilvessä. Ei tarvita riistokapitalistien rahtaus-, vakuutus- ja turvabusinesta noiden arvottomien kangasrättien suojelemiseen. Kankaat voi lähettää vaikka kehitysmaihin, voivat siellä köyhät tehdä niistä vaatteita, mattoja tai slummiasumusten seiniä!

Eihän arvo ole mitään absoluuttista, vaan jonkun mielipide. Se, joka ei mielessään anna jollekin asialle arvoa, ei välitä siitä asiasta eikä käytä siihen rahaa. On paljon asioita, joille en anna arvoa, enkä kuuna päivänä tuhlaa sellaiseen rahaa. Esimerkiksi katumaasturi on minulle täysin yhdentekevä asia, mutta aika moni on valmis maksamaan sellaisesta 50.000100.000 euroa, erityisesti kun keulassa on sopivan näköinen logo.

En silti lähde ristiretkelle hävittämään mielestäni arvottomia katumaastureita. Joten en ymmärrä, miksi esim. sinulla pitäisi olla oikeus hävittää sitä, mistä sinä et välitä. Siitä huolimatta, että sellaiseen käytetään yhteistä rahaa. Erittäin paljon käytetään yhteistä rahaa sellaiseen, joka on minusta turhaa, mutta silti alistun järjestelmään, joka perustuu yhteiseen päättämiseen ja yhteiseen vastuuseen asioista. Se on kuitenkin parempi kuin anarkia tai muu hirmuvalta. Ja yleisesti sivistykseen kuuluu moniarvoisuus ja erilaisuuden hyväksyminen. Vai toivotko, että se, joka ei pidä sinusta, saa oikeuden lopetta sinut turhana ja sopimattomana kansalaisena? Onhan sellaistakin järjestystä ollut, ja taitaa jossain olla edelleen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> En silti lähde ristiretkelle hävittämään mielestäni arvottomia katumaastureita. Joten en ymmärrä, miksi esim. sinulla pitäisi olla oikeus hävittää sitä, mistä sinä et välitä. Siitä huolimatta, että sellaiseen käytetään yhteistä rahaa. Erittäin paljon käytetään yhteistä rahaa sellaiseen, joka on minusta turhaa, mutta silti alistun järjestelmään, joka perustuu yhteiseen päättämiseen ja yhteiseen vastuuseen asioista. Se on kuitenkin parempi kuin anarkia tai muu hirmuvalta. Ja yleisesti sivistykseen kuuluu moniarvoisuus ja erilaisuuden hyväksyminen. Vai toivotko, että se, joka ei pidä sinusta, saa oikeuden lopetta sinut turhana ja sopimattomana kansalaisena? Onhan sellaistakin järjestystä ollut, ja taitaa jossain olla edelleen.


Minusta julkisten rahojen käyttöä  ei voi perustella vain sillä, että jonkin verran ihmisiä pitää jostain asiasta. Kyllähän niitäkin löytyy, jotka pitivät Finnjetin säilyttämistä tärkeänä, ikävä kyllä julkiset rahat ovat niukka resurssi, joka ei riitä joka paikkaan.

Viittauksesi anarkiaan ja hirmuvaltaan sekä minun tapattamiseen tässä yhteydessä on äärimmäisen mauton ja törkeä. Se ei myöskään ole missään suhteessa keskusteltavaan asiaan. Kyse on vanhan kaluston romuttamisesta ja raitiomuseon tarpeesta, ei mistään joukkomurhista.

Tässä keskustelussa on kyse siitä, kuinka paljon vanhoja raitiovaunuja kannattaa säästää. Jos olet niin rakastunut vanhoihin romuihin ettei niihin saa koskea, voit kyllä ilmaista sen, mutta tee se siivosti!

----------


## killerpop

> Mielestäni verovaroilla ei pitäisi säästää mitään historiaa. Jos joku on oikeasti säästämisen arvoista, niin yksityiset kyllä säästävät sen.


Tälläkin hetkellä Helsingin kaduilla kolistelee satakunta museovaunua verovaroin. Jos ne eivät toimisi samalla liikkuvina käymälöinä, voisi kyllä kysyä, onko verovarat nyt kohdistettu oikein.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viittauksesi anarkiaan ja hirmuvaltaan sekä minun tapattamiseen tässä yhteydessä on äärimmäisen mauton ja törkeä.


En minä ole kirjoittanut sinun tapattamisestasi, sen olet tulkinnut itse. Tosin ihmisten tappaminen on inhimillisesti katsoen armollista verrattuna sopeutukseen, jota hirmuvallat yleisesti harrastavat lopettaakseen kansalaistensa vastavallankumouksellisen toiminnan. Tässä yhteydessä kielikuvani tarkoittaa, että voisit esim. joutua sopeutusleirille, jossa vallanpitäjä pyrkii muuttamaan mielipiteesi ja persoonallisuutesi, jotta et enää vastustaisi häntä.




> Minusta julkisten rahojen käyttöä ei voi perustella vain sillä, että jonkin verran ihmisiä pitää jostain asiasta.


No sitten et taida hyväksyä meidän valtiojärjestystämme, perustuslakiamme etkä ihmisoikeuksien julistusta. Juuri sitä minä tarkoitin sillä vertauksella anarkiaan ja hirmuvaltaan. Niissäkin lähdetään siitä, että erimielisyyttä ei suvaita. Joko olet samaa mieltä tai itket ja olet samaa mieltä.

Meillä on demokraattisen ja sivistyneen hallintojärjestelmän perusteella päätetty ylläpitää museolaitosta, monen muun jonkin verran kokoisen ihmismäärän kiinnostusten kohteiden kanssa. Vaikka en monistakaan asioista välitä, pidän silti niiden olemassa oloa hyvänä asiana. Samoin kuin sitä, että ne tekevät ihmisiä onnellisiksi. Siitähän perimmältään on kyse.

Tätä asiaa voidaan tarkastella myös hyötynäkökulmasta. Voi olla vaikka niin, että jopa sinulle itsellesi koituisikin suurempi haitta siitä, että verorahoja ei käytetä vähäisen ihmisryhmän iloksi. Sillä kalliimmaksi voi yhteiskunnalle tulla se, että heiltä otetaan se asia pois.

Ja meillä sentään on mielipiteen vapaus, jossa sinäkin saat esittää olevasi eri mieltä. Mutta se ei vaan riitä siihen, että tämä maa muuttuisi mielipiteesi mukaiseksi. Onneksi.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vai toivotko, että se, joka ei pidä sinusta, saa oikeuden lopetta sinut turhana ja sopimattomana kansalaisena?





> En minä ole kirjoittanut sinun tapattamisestasi, sen olet tulkinnut itse.


No mites tuo sitten pitää tulkita?

Onneksi tämän ketjun otsikkona on "sirkus".

----------


## kuukanko

> Erittäin paljon käytetään yhteistä rahaa sellaiseen, joka on minusta turhaa, mutta silti alistun järjestelmään, joka perustuu yhteiseen päättämiseen ja yhteiseen vastuuseen asioista.


Yhteiseen järjestelmäämme myös kuuluu, että jokainen saa esittää oman mielipiteensä asioista ja lopulta demokratia ratkaisee, miten tehdään. Joillekin tämä museovaunuasia vaan tuntuu olevan tabu.

----------


## petteri

> En minä ole kirjoittanut sinun tapattamisestasi, sen olet tulkinnut itse. Tosin ihmisten tappaminen on inhimillisesti katsoen armollista verrattuna sopeutukseen, jota hirmuvallat yleisesti harrastavat lopettaakseen kansalaistensa vastavallankumouksellisen toiminnan. Tässä yhteydessä kielikuvani tarkoittaa, että voisit esim. joutua sopeutusleirille, jossa vallanpitäjä pyrkii muuttamaan mielipiteesi ja persoonallisuutesi, jotta et enää vastustaisi häntä.
> 
> No sitten et taida hyväksyä meidän valtiojärjestystämme, perustuslakiamme etkä ihmisoikeuksien julistusta. Juuri sitä minä tarkoitin sillä vertauksella anarkiaan ja hirmuvaltaan. Niissäkin lähdetään siitä, että erimielisyyttä ei suvaita. Joko olet samaa mieltä tai itket ja olet samaa mieltä.


Huh, huh! Kylläpäs nyt ratikka keulii kovasti. Tuossa menossa ei taida kaikki inkkarit pysyä kyydissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhteiseen järjestelmäämme myös kuuluu, että jokainen saa esittää oman mielipiteensä asioista ja lopulta demokratia ratkaisee, miten tehdään. Joillekin tämä museovaunuasia vaan tuntuu olevan tabu.


Niin tuntuu olevan. Joillekin on täysin kestämätöntä, että vanhoja vaunuja säilytetään.




> Huh, huh! Kylläpäs nyt ratikka keulii kovasti. Tuossa menossa ei taida kaikki inkkarit pysyä kyydissä.


Niin, siis hyväksytkö sinä demokratian ja ihmisoikeudet, kun tämä on kommenttisi niistä? Vai kuulutko tuohon Kuukankon mainitsemaan joukkoon, jolle vanhojen ratikoiden säilyttäminen on tabu? Ne ovat kiellettyjä ja vaarallisia, joten ne pitäisi mielestäsi pikimmiten hävittää, vaikka ne onkin päätetty säilyttää.

Antero

----------


## sub

> Joillekin on täysin kestämätöntä, että vanhoja vaunuja säilytetään.


Näin, ja osa porukasta haluaisi varmasti säilyttää kaikki vanhat romut. Synteesi löytynee jostain ääripäiden välistä. Itse uskon ja toivon, että muutamia yksikköjä säilytetään, mutta suurimalla osalla saa kyllä heittää vesilintua.

----------


## petteri

> Niin, siis hyväksytkö sinä demokratian ja ihmisoikeudet, kun tämä on kommenttisi niistä? Vai kuulutko tuohon Kuukankon mainitsemaan joukkoon, jolle vanhojen ratikoiden säilyttäminen on tabu? Ne ovat kiellettyjä ja vaarallisia, joten ne pitäisi mielestäsi pikimmiten hävittää, vaikka ne onkin päätetty säilyttää.


Oletko kunnossa? 

Ensin kirjoitat minun lopettamisesta, sitten jatkat kuin ratikkavarasto sekä raitiomuseo olisi ihmisoikeuskysymys. Nyt tekstisi yrittää antaa jo ymmärtää, että minusta vanhat ratikat muka olisivat kiellettyjä ja vaarallisia, joka on puhdasta hölynpölyä. 

Vaikka tällä foorumilla on toki monenlaista draamaa nähty, minusta viestintäsi tässä ketjussa on niin absurdia, etten osaa päättää itkeäkö vai nauraa. Mitä jos nyt yrittäisit löytää takaisin edes jossain määrin järjellisille raiteille.  :Rolling Eyes: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------




> Itse uskon ja toivon, että muutamia yksikköjä säilytetään, mutta suurimalla osalla saa kyllä heittää vesilintua.


Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä.

----------


## Kani

> Vaikka tällä foorumilla on toki monenlaista draamaa nähty, minusta viestintäsi tässä ketjussa on niin absurdia, etten osaa päättää itkeäkö vai nauraa. Mitä jos nyt yrittäisit löytää takaisin edes jossain määrin järjellisille raiteille.


Mielestäni draamanteko alkoi tästä viestistä, joka perustui tahalliseen kirjaimellisuuteen toisten tekstien lukemisessa:



> Viittauksesi anarkiaan ja hirmuvaltaan sekä minun tapattamiseen tässä yhteydessä on äärimmäisen mauton ja törkeä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka tällä foorumilla on toki monenlaista draamaa nähty...


Ja ketkähän sitä draamaa viljelevät? Tekaistuilla nimillä esiintyvät henkilöt, joilla on varaa kirjoittaa mitä hyvänsä, kun ei ole vastuuta mistään. Mutta jotka kuitenkin ovat niin herkkähipiäisiä, että eivät kestä mitään sen tapaista, mitä itse kirjoittavat muista.

Minulla on ollut tapana siteerata sananlaskuja. Monet niistä sopivat hyvin tähänkin:
Metsä vastaa, niin kuin sinne huutaa.Joka miekkaan tarttuu, se miekkaan hukkuu.Joka leikkiin ryhtyy, se leikin kestäköön.Joka toiselle kuoppaa kaivaa, se itse siihen lankeaa, joka kiveä vierittää, jää itse sen alle.Kohtele muita niin kuin haluaisit kohdeltavan itseäsi.
Kuvitteletko siis, että kun trollaat ja herjaat toisia henkilökohtaisuuksilla, olet itse siltä kaikelta turvassa vain siksi, että huutelet nurkan takaa nimimerkin suojassa? Ja niinpä vain sinulla on oikeus loukkaantua siitä, että sinua kohdellaan kuten sinä kohtelet muita.

Ei ole niin. Itse omilla valinnoillasi asetat sen, miten sinulle vastataan. Jos et kestä sitä, mitä kirjoitat muille, jätä kirjoittamatta. Etukäteenkin voi miettiä, mitä tekee.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta jotka kuitenkin ovat niin herkkähipiäisiä, että eivät kestä mitään sen tapaista, mitä itse kirjoittavat muista.
> 
> Minulla on ollut tapana siteerata sananlaskuja. Monet niistä sopivat hyvin tähänkin:
> Metsä vastaa, niin kuin sinne huutaa.Joka miekkaan tarttuu, se miekkaan hukkuu.Joka leikkiin ryhtyy, se leikin kestäköön.Joka toiselle kuoppaa kaivaa, se itse siihen lankeaa, joka kiveä vierittää, jää itse sen alle.Kohtele muita niin kuin haluaisit kohdeltavan itseäsi.


Minua kiinnostaa, oletko mahdollisesti itse henkilökohtaisesti törmännyt noihin yllä kirjoitettuihin tilanteisiin ja sananlaskuihin? 




> Ei ole niin. Itse omilla valinnoillasi asetat sen, miten sinulle vastataan. Jos et kestä sitä, mitä kirjoitat muille, jätä kirjoittamatta. Etukäteenkin voi miettiä, mitä tekee.


Oikein hyvä ohje. Noudatatko sitä itse?

----------


## aki

Tuusulan varastossa on SRS::n listauksen mukaan 11 museovaunua, tässä lista niistä:

Moottorivaunut

HKL 30, vm-59
HKL 91, vm-23
HKL 139, vm-28
HKL 181, vm-41
HKL 313, vm-55
HKL 331, vm-55

Perävaunut

HKL 521, vm-58
HKL 615, vm-16
HKL 684, vm-29
HKL 719, vm-40
HKL 761, vm-48

Eli ei niitä vaunuja kovin montaa ole, jos nyt pakko olisi joistakin luopua niin varmaan uusimmasta päästä olevat vaunut 30, 313, 331 ja 521 voisi romuttaa, näille kaikille on olemassa korvaavia saman sarjan vaunuja, eli vaunut 9, 12, 320, 339 ja 505. Näistä kaikki muut ovat peruskorjattuja paitsi 320. Olennainen kysymyshän ei ole muutaman jäljelläolevan vaunun paalaus, vaan se että ne pitäisi saada kaikenkansan nähtäväksi ja mieluiten vaikka museoliikenteeseen. Tulevaisuudessa museoliikennettä pitäisi lisätä nykyisestä, voisi olla vaikka 2-3 museolinjaa, nykyisen Krunikan kierroksen lisäksi olisi esimerkiksi Kaivopuiston kierros jota liikennöitäisiin vaikka vaunulla 135 joka on jo SR:n omistuksessa. Sitten voisi olla erityinen nostalgialinja jolla olisi kalustoa eri aikakausilta, vaikkapa vaunut 91(vm-23) 181(vm-41) ja 9+505(vm-59/58) Reitiksi sopisi Linjat-Hakaniemi-Rautatieasema-Hietalahti (tämä sen jälkeen kun Hietalahden silmukka poistuu kutosen käytöstä sen siirtyessä Telakkakadulle) Tällä reitillä saisi matkustaa normaaleilla HSL-hinnoilla ja linja olisi enemmänkin kaikkien kaupunkilaisten oma nostalgialinja, toki myös ihanteellinen kohde turisteille. Uskoisin että tällainen linja olisi erittäin suosittu, reitin varrella on mm. Hakaniemen ja Hietalahden kauppahallit sekä Torit. Kaikkia linjoja liikennöitäisiin Kesäkaudella La-Su kuten nykyisinkin. 

Nykyistä laajempaa museoliikennettä Helsinkiin tuskin koskaan saadaan :Sad:  mutta haaveillahan aina voi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minua kiinnostaa, oletko mahdollisesti itse henkilökohtaisesti törmännyt noihin yllä kirjoitettuihin tilanteisiin ja sananlaskuihin?


Ei tainnut tulla mieleesi, että mistähän olen nuo sananlaskut oppinut. Tällä foorumilla näihin tilanteisiin törmää jatkuvasti nimimerkkikirjoituksissa.




> Oikein hyvä ohje. Noudatatko sitä itse?


Kuten viestejäni lukemalla voit todeta, en omalla nimelläni kirjoittaessani voi syyllistyä nimimerkkien suojassa tapahtuvaan trollaamiseen ja henkilöiden herjaamiseen. Tosin, ehkä nimimerkkejä voisikin hyvällä omalla tunnolla herjata. Sillä eihän siinä käydä henkilökohtaisuuksiin, kun ei ole henkilöäkään. Mutta minua nyt ylipäätään ei kiinnosta juorupalstalässytys, joten ei minulla ole mitään aihetta tuhlata aikaani foorumihäiriköintiin. Lisäksi havaitsen, että sama on tilanne muillakin foorumin todellisilla henkilöillä. Heitä kiinnostaa asia.

Mutta ei ole maailma täydellinen, joten ei ole tämä foorumikaan. Ylläpidon arvovalinta on, että jäseniä ei ratsata valenimien käytön estämiseksi. Ehkä se on liian hankalaa. Ja vältetäänhän sentään ylilyönnit toiseen suuntaan, eikä päädytä sellaiseen sotimiseen kuin Vaunut.org -foorumilla. Minusta tämän foorumin muutaman epäpersoonan häiriköinti on kuitenkin siedettävä haitta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

Jäähylle nyt molemmat. Ei tätä kestä enää lukea. Älkää pilatko asiallista foorumia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jäähylle nyt molemmat. Ei tätä kestä enää lukea. Älkää pilatko asiallista foorumia.


Niin pitkään kun Kantokoski saa jäähyittä herjata törkeästi sivuston käyttäjiä, en näkisi muiden jäähykeskustelua ajankohtaisena.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niin pitkään kun Kantokoski saa jäähyittä herjata törkeästi sivuston käyttäjiä, en näkisi muiden jäähykeskustelua ajankohtaisena.


No kun mä uskon näiden kahden ihmisen kykyyn oikeasti pitää keskustelu asiallisena. Toivottomiin tapauksiin on turha reagoida. Mun viestini ei siis ollut osoitettu moderaattorille, vaan näille kahdelle keskustelijalle itselleen.

----------


## GT8N

> Tuusulan varastossa on SRS::n listauksen mukaan 11 museovaunua, tässä lista niistä:
> 
> Moottorivaunut
> 
> HKL 30, vm-59
> HKL 91, vm-23
> HKL 139, vm-28
> HKL 181, vm-41
> HKL 313, vm-55
> ...


Sitten vain käsi sydämellä kertomaan, miksi nämä melko vähät vaunut on paalattava. Tämäkin määrä on melko vaatimaton, kun verrataan muihin Eurooppalaisiin vanhoihin ratikkakaupunkeihin. Raitiotieseuran sivuilta voi käydä jokainen laskemassa kuinka monesta vaunusarjasta ei ole säilynyt yhtään yksilöä. Lista ei ole lyhyt.




> jos nyt pakko olisi joistakin luopua niin varmaan uusimmasta päästä olevat vaunut 30, 313, 331 ja 521 voisi romuttaa, näille kaikille on olemassa korvaavia saman sarjan vaunuja, eli vaunut 9, 12, 320, 339 ja 505. Näistä kaikki muut ovat peruskorjattuja paitsi 320.


Tämäkään ei kuitenkaan ole ongelmaton asia. Vaunut 9,12, 320 ja 505 eivät varsinaisesti ole museovaunuja, vaan tilausliikennevaunuja. Toki osaan niistä on panostettu viimevuosina, mutta niiden säilyminen tulevaisuuteen ei ole itsestäänselvyys. Varsinkin kun viimeaikoina paalausintoa on riittänyt ihan ilmankin. Joku varmaan muistaa, miten varastoitujen telivaunujen määrä on laskenut oleellisesti viimevuosina.

Lisäksi konservoinnin näkökulmasta vaunut 9, 12 ja 505 ovat pilattu. Peruskorjauksen yhteydessä materiaaleja uusittiin sekä matkakortinlukijat ja jopa pysäkkinäyttö lisättiin vaunuun 12. Samalla kuljettajarahastusasusta jäi puuttumaan mm. Almex-leimauslaitteet sekä joitain muita käyttöaikaisia yksityiskohtia (jopa peruskorjaukessa menetettyä vaunun aitoa tuoksua myöten). Kaikenkaikkiaan kokonaisuus ei siis vastaa käyttöaikaa. Jo tämänkin vuoksi on enemmän kuin perusteltua säästää käyttöaikaiseen asuun jääneet vaunut. 

Tallinnan peruskorjauksen sähkötöiden laatuun myös jäi ilmeisesti toivomisen varaa, kun ainakin vaunu 12 on meinannut syttyä tuleen useamman kerran. Siten vaunun tulevaisuudesta voi vetää johtopäätöksiä.

Rattikarioiden paalausta ei puolla sekään, että kaksiakselisia perävaunuille jäisi yhä vähemmän vetovaunuja. Outoa niin näyttelyiden kuin ajojenkin kannalta, jos vetovaunuja on suhteessa liian vähän.

Lisäksi on syytä muistaa kaupunginmuseon kanta vaunujen käyttöön. Siihen ei liene tulossa mitään muutosta ilman suurta tahtoa ja työtä. Jos 320 paalattaisiin, niin rohkenen väitää, ettei liikkuvaa rattikariaa kukaan tulisi enää ikinä näkemään. Onko sitten parempi?

Raitiovaunut ovat myös sisäsäilytyksen ansiosta säilyneet kohtuullisesti. Toki hillotuissa vaunuissa tekniikka ajan mittaan menee pilalle, mutta museoituun rautatiekalustoon verrattuna ollaan pitkällä. Pääosa musoidusta rautatiekalustostahan on ulkona, joten niiden suurimmat viholliset ovat mm. säiden ja ilkivallan armoilla oleminen. Siten kaluston katto ja kori altistuu jatkuvalle kulumiselle, jonka vuoksi vaunut vaativat huomattavaa ylläpitoa jotta ne edes olisivat olemassa. Tällähetkellä raitiovaunuilta puuttuu onneksi tämä ongelma ja kuluerä kokonaan. Siten raitiovaunujen kanssa ollaan jo nyt huomattavan helpossa tilanteessa, kun ne ovat vielä kohtuukuntoisia. 




> Olennainen kysymyshän ei ole muutaman jäljelläolevan vaunun paalaus, vaan se että ne pitäisi saada kaikenkansan nähtäväksi ja mieluiten vaikka museoliikenteeseen.


Näin juuri.

Esimerkiksi pelkästään aikoinaan runsaslukuisia telivaunusarjoja on ihan viisasta olla enemmän kuin yksi. Tällä voidaan varmistaa lisäksi museoajoilla käytettävien vaunujen ajokuntoisuus pitkälle tulevaisuuteen, jolloin varaosien saanti ei ole itsestäänselvyys. Jos jonkin ajovaunun tekninen osa vaurioituu (esim. ratamoottori tms.) merkittävästi, voidaan pelkässä näyttelykäytössä olevasta vaunusta "rosvota" osa, jota siinä ei tarvita, mikäli uuden osan hankkiminen ajovaunuun osoittautuu mahdottomaksi.   

Museonäkökulmasta on myös parempi, että varsinaisia museovaunuja käytetään hyvin rajatusti sekä pyritään säilyttämään mahdollisimman hyvinä. Siten tilausjokäytössä olevan vastaavan vaunun kulumista ei tarvitse varoa niin merkittävästi.





> Nykyistä laajempaa museoliikennettä Helsinkiin tuskin koskaan saadaan mutta haaveillahan aina voi.


Pelkkä nykyinenkin museoliikenne on huikea saavutus kaluston kunnostusta myöten. Ilman Stadin ratikoita ei olisi tätäkään vähää. Siten olen kyllä perin yllättynyt jos museoliikenteeseen tullaan panostamaan mitenkään kaupungin taholta.

Kalustoa ja materiaalia arvokkaaseen toimintaan olisi, halua taas ei.

Kun Vallilan varikon toiminnot siirtyvät Koskelaan, olisi siinä loistava tila elävälle raitiomuseolle. Sinne mahtuisi hyvin kaikki museovaunut (näyttelyesineet ja ajokuntoiset) sekä johdinautotkin. Korjauspuolelle mahtuisi hyvin esim. palomuseon yleisöltä piilossa oleva museokalusto. 

Mutta tätä päivää emme taida nähdä. Ammattimaiset museot eivät kuulu _erityisolosuhteisiin_ (TM).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kun Vallilan varikon toiminnot siirtyvät Koskelaan, olisi siinä loistava tila elävälle raitiomuseolle. Sinne mahtuisi hyvin kaikki museovaunut (näyttelyesineet ja ajokuntoiset) sekä johdinautotkin. Korjauspuolelle mahtuisi hyvin esim. palomuseon yleisöltä piilossa oleva museokalusto. 
> 
> Mutta tätä päivää emme taida nähdä. Ammattimaiset museot eivät kuulu _erityisolosuhteisiin_ (TM).


Nyt heitit muuten todella hyvän ja kannatettavan idean! Mutta valitettavasti lopputulos vain taitaa olla tuo mainitsemasi.

Kateeksi käy kun vertaa Helsingin raitiovaunumuseota esimerkiksi Tukholman raitiovaunumuseoon. Helsingissä on museokalustoa keskimäärin yhtä paljon, kuin on Tukholman museon eteisessä.  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuvitteletko siis, että kun trollaat ja herjaat toisia henkilökohtaisuuksilla, olet itse siltä kaikelta turvassa vain siksi, että huutelet nurkan takaa nimimerkin suojassa?


Jos petterin viestit tuossa ovat trollaamista ja henkilökohtaisuuksia, niin sitten samaan on syyllistynyt paljon moni muukin. Minusta noissa ei ainakaan ollut henkilökohtaisuuksia ja jos viestit ovat trollaamista, niin sitten ne ovat niin hienostunutta sellaista, ettei sitä erota aidosta keskustelusta.

Nimimerkin takaa kirjoittaminen kuuluu tämän foorumin perusperiaatteisiin ja mm. minä teen niin. Kaikki rekisteröityneet käyttäjät kuitenkin näkevät toisten rekisteröityneiden käyttäjien oikeat nimet, minkä tarkoituksena on juuri estää anonyymiyden verhon takaa tehdyt ylilyönnit. Tällä foorumilla ei edellytetä, että jäsenet olisivat julkisuuden henkilöitä, joiden nimi olisi tuttu muualtakin kuin tältä foorumilta, joten jos toisen käyttäjän nimi ei tunnu tutulta, on siihen vain tyydyttävä.

----------


## Mikle

> Siis museot haaskausta? Mitäänkö ei saisi säilöä näytillä jälkipolville, vaan kaikki pitäisi pistellä palasiksi, jottei vahingossakaan jäisi jälkeä tämän ajan historiasta?


Pari vuotta on vierähtänyt aikaa kun meikäläinen kävi tuolla ratikkamuseossa. Pakko sanoa, että odotin kyllä jotain vähän laajempaa näyttelyä. Parempihan tuo toki on kuin ei mitään. 
Helsingin ratikkaliikenne omaa sen verran pitkät perinteet, että kyllä se ansaitsisi oman toimivan museonsa. Ja hyvin hoidettu sekä ideoitu museo houkuttelee kävijöitä ja pääsymaksukaan ei silloin haittaa jos tarjolla on mielenkiintoista nähtävää tai koettavaa. 

Ainahan voidaan vääntää siitä, onko historian taltioiminen kannattavaa. Taloudellisesti mitattuna tuskin kovinkaan kannattavaa. Vaikkakin ylläpitokustannuksia voidaan pääsymaksu- ym.tuloilla pienentää. Mutta kuitenkin suomalaiset tuppaavat kutsumaan itseään sivistyneeksi kansaksi ja silloin on hyvä tuntea eri elämän alojen historiaakin. Ja milläs tulevat polvet tutustuu menneen ajan meininkiin muualla kuin museossa? Katsomalla netistä? :Cool:  Ei ihan sama asia.. 

Meikäläinen on sen verran juntti, etten osaa arvostaa Ateneumin kokoelmia tai Kiasmaa yms. Mun silmissä siis rahojen tuhlausta. Mutta kyllä mulle sopii, että taiteelle on omat museonsa niistä ymmärtäville. Mulle ja mun kaltaisilleni tyypeille, joita tekniikka kiinnostaa, on juuri mm. ratikka-, auto-, rautatie-, meri- ja ilmailumuseonsa. Niissä on kiva käydä jos sattuu muuten tekemisen puutetta. Omissa silmissäni Rautatiemuseo ja Ilmailumuseo (Vantaan) on viime vuosina petranneet tarjontaansa ja ovat asiallisia paikkoja kiinnostuneille. Toivottavasti ratikkamuseosta voi joskus sanoa samaa.

Viimeksi Jenkkilässä käydessäni osuin puolivahingossa kohtuullisen syrjäisellä seudulla käymään pienessä ilmailumuseossa.  Sijaintina niinikään kohtuulllisen hiljainen lentokenttä. No, jälkeenpäin selvisi ettei se museo mikään pieni tosiaan ollutkaan, ainoastaan julkisivu oli vaatimaton.. Museo kun näytti olevan auki niin pitihän mennä katsomaan. Yllätys olikin melkoinen, kun astelimme sisään. Nähtävää olikin yllättäen vaikka moneksi päiväksi. Pitikin tulla seuraavana päivänä paremmalla ajalla käymään. Homma toimi siten, että valtio omisti isoimman osan näytillä olleista koneista ja yksityiset omisti loput. Mutta eri ikäiset Ilmavoimien ja Laivaston ilmavoimien veteraanit puolisoineen pitivät museon toimintaa vireänä kuutena päivänä viikossa. Jos ymmärsin oikein, museo olikin jonkunlaisen yhdistyksen pyörittämä. Ja tämän yhdistyksen muodostivat kuinkas muuten kuin juuri nämä veteraanit puolisoineen. Käsittääkseni homma pyöri suurimmalti osin rakkaudesta lajiin, joitain kulukorvauksia ilmeisesti talkoolaiset saivat sekä sapuskat. Pitivät myös koneet ja näyttelytilat kunnossa ym. Kuulemma vain museokaupan neidit (rouvat?) olivat palkattuja.

Saimme oppaaksi kierrokselle museossa vanhemman herrasmiehen, jolla oli mieletön asiantuntemus museon kaluston historiasta eikä hänellä ollut kiire mihinkään joten kiersimme koko museon ajan kanssa läpi. Kertoilipa erään laivaston konetyypin kohdalla omia muistojaan vastaavan koneen lentäjänä Vietnamissa. Eräässä hallissa pilkisti suomalaisittain tutunnäköinen Hornet-koneen pyrstö ja ihmettelin oppaalle, että miten hitossa tällaisia on jo museoitu. Opas totesi ykskantaan, että joo onhan Hornet aika uusi, mutta vielä uudempi kone on sen vieressä. Valtiohan toki nuo koneet omisti, mutta eläkepäiviä ne tuolla jo viettivät. 
Suurin yllätys oli kuitenkin vähän syrjemmässä hallissa, jossa yllättäen oli rivissä 12 kpl toisen maailmansodan aikuisia erityyppisiä jenkki-ilmavoimien sotalentsikoita. ihmettelin ääneen, että ompa komea rivi. Tähän opas totesi edelleen; "yea, and they're all flyable.."  Olisi kuulemma kannattanut tulla edellisellä viikolla, jolloin kentällä oli pienimuotoinen lentonäytös parilla veteraanikoneella. Yleisöä kuulemma käy noissa oli tungokseksi asti ja noista näytöksistä museo saa vähän voita leivän päälle. .
Tällaiselle historia- sekä laitefriikille kuten meikäläinen aivan älyttömän mielenkiintoinen käynti ja pakkohan tuonne on mennä seuraavallakin reissulla.

Tämä pitkähköksi venähtänyt sepustus vain esimerkiksi siitä, millaista museotoiminta ja menneen ajan esittely voi parhaimmillaan olla kun sattuu aktiivisia saman asian ihmisiä saman pöydän ääreen. 
Ei tuollainen toiminta ole keneltäkään pois ja elämyksiä kävijöille löytyy kaikille, melkeinpä vauvasta vaariin ja mummoon.

----------


## iiko

> iikolle tiedoksi:
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsing...kenne#Historia
> Säännöllinen raitiotieliikenne Helsingissä aloitettiin vuonna 1891. Raitioteiden rakentamisesta ja liikennöinnistä vastasi yksityinen Helsingin Raitiotie- ja Omnibusosakeyhtiö (HRO).Vuonna 1944 raitioliikenne otettiin lopullisesti kaupungin haltuun, kun Helsingin kaupunki lunasti HRO:n omaisuuden. Helsingin raitioteitä liikennöi vuodesta 1945 lähtien tarkoitusta varten perustettu Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos.


Kiitos muistutuksesta. Ajattelin liikaa vain nykyhetkeä ja jäi tämä huomoimatta. Toisaalta nuo ovat sellaisia tahoja, joita voi olla vähän vaikeaa huutaa apuun kulkuvälineiden säilyttämisessä. 

Mutta yhtä kaikki: minusta liikennevälineilläkin on sillä lailla arvoa, että niistäkin on syytä joitain kappaleita säilyttää. Kunnollinen joukkoliikennemuseo ja sen yhteyteen liitetty museoliikenne olisi minusta hyvin järkevää toimintaa, joka todennäköisesti keräisi jo pääsylipputuloilla ainakin osan kustannuksistaan.

----------


## Albert

> iikolle tiedoksi:
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsing...kenne#Historia
> Säännöllinen raitiotieliikenne Helsingissä aloitettiin vuonna 1891. Raitioteiden rakentamisesta ja liikennöinnistä vastasi yksityinen Helsingin Raitiotie- ja Omnibusosakeyhtiö (HRO).Vuonna 1944 raitioliikenne otettiin lopullisesti kaupungin haltuun, kun Helsingin kaupunki lunasti HRO:n omaisuuden. Helsingin raitioteitä liikennöi vuodesta 1945 lähtien tarkoitusta varten perustettu Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos.


Niiiin, mutta vuonna 1913 kaupunki osti hieman :Wink:  HRO:n osakkeita, kun uusista raitiolinjoista (eli toimiluvan muutoksista) ei päästy sopimukseen. Niinpä vuodesta 1913 kaupunki omisti 8819 osaketta ja yksityiset 556 osaketta. Osakeyhtiö HRO toki oli lähes vuoden 1944 loppuun. 
Nyt mietimme yhdessä miten yksityinen yhtiö oli 1913 - 1944.
Etsiköön wikipedia itse näiden tietojen lähteet.

----------


## ess

> Sitten vain käsi sydämellä kertomaan, miksi nämä melko vähät vaunut on paalattava. Tämäkin määrä on melko vaatimaton, kun verrataan muihin Eurooppalaisiin vanhoihin ratikkakaupunkeihin. Raitiotieseuran sivuilta voi käydä jokainen laskemassa kuinka monesta vaunusarjasta ei ole säilynyt yhtään yksilöä. Lista ei ole lyhyt.


Siksi koska tuon listan vaunutyypeistä on jo olemassa entisöityjä vaunuja. Yksi kappale kustakin sarjasta on aivan riittävästi.

----------


## iiko

> Siksi koska tuon listan vaunutyypeistä on jo olemassa entisöityjä vaunuja. Yksi kappale kustakin sarjasta on aivan riittävästi.


Varmaan on riittävää, jos ne on tarkoitus vaan laittaa jonnekin säilöön. Jos on olemassa edes jonkinlainen visio siitä, että niillä ajeltaisiin säännöllisesti jonkinmuotoista museoliikennettä, niin silloin yksi voi olla lopulta liian vähän...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mutta yhtä kaikki: minusta liikennevälineilläkin on sillä lailla arvoa, että niistäkin on syytä joitain kappaleita säilyttää. Kunnollinen joukkoliikennemuseo ja sen yhteyteen liitetty museoliikenne olisi minusta hyvin järkevää toimintaa, joka todennäköisesti keräisi jo pääsylipputuloilla ainakin osan kustannuksistaan.


Onkohan vain niin, että Helsingissä hävetään edelleen menneisyyttä, eikä ainakaan tällaista "rahvasta" tavaraa kuin liikennevälineitä haluta nähdä säilyttämisen arvoisiksi.
Euroopan oikeissa kulttuurikaupungeissa ei hävetä menneisyyttä. Vaikkapa tähän aiheeseen liittyen esimerkkinä Budapestissä järjestetään ilmeisesti kerran vuodessa joka varikolla avointen ovien päivät nostalgiakalustoajeluineen. Nämä avointen ovien päivät ovat koko perheen tapahtumia eli pikkuväkeäkään ei ole unohdettu.

----------


## petteri

> Euroopan oikeissa kulttuurikaupungeissa ei hävetä menneisyyttä. Vaikkapa tähän aiheeseen liittyen esimerkkinä Budapestissä järjestetään ilmeisesti kerran vuodessa joka varikolla avointen ovien päivät nostalgiakalustoajeluineen. Nämä avointen ovien päivät ovat koko perheen tapahtumia eli pikkuväkeäkään ei ole unohdettu.


Minusta Helsingissäkin on jo nykyään aika paljon vanhaan kalustoon perustuvaa toimintaa. SRS:n säännöllisen museoliikenteen lisäksi on liikkuvaa pubia, kulttuuriratikkaa, tilausvaunuja ja liikennekäytössä oleva mannetkin ovat hyvin lähellä museokalustoa, jos pidetään museokalustona vaikka 50 vuoden ikärajan ylittänyttä kalustoa, joka on yleensä muualla poistettu.

Normaaliliikenteen osalta vaikuttaa myös siltä, että erinomaisen hyvin suunnitellut ja rakennettut NRI ja NRII ovat liikenteessä saneerattuina ja lisäpaloilla pidennettyinä vielä vuosikymmeniä.

----------


## Compact

> SRS:n säännöllisen museoliikenteen lisäksi.


SRS:llä ei ole museoliikennettä eikä museovaunuja.




> liikennekäytössä oleva mannetkin ovat hyvin lähellä museokalustoa, jos pidetään museokalustona vaikka 50 vuoden ikärajan ylittänyttä kalustoa, joka on yleensä muualla poistettu.


Mannet ovat vasta jonkin verran yli 40 vuotta vanhoja.

----------


## petteri

> SRS:llä ei ole museoliikennettä eikä museovaunuja.


Hyvä täsmennys, museoratikat ovatkin Stadin ratikat Oy:n liikennöimiä. 




> Mannet ovat vasta jonkin verran yli 40 vuotta vanhoja.


Tämän linkin mukaan välipalalliset Mannet ovat 49 tai 51 vuotiaita: http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...2/hklmann2.htm

Välipalattomat pääosin 43 vuotiaita: http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...e/hklmanne.htm

----------


## Compact

> Tämän linkin mukaan välipalalliset Mannet ovat 49 tai 51 vuotiaita: http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...2/hklmann2.htm


Ylläolevat ovat "Pitkiä manneja". Uudistettu vahvasti vuosina 1991-92.




> Välipalattomat pääosin 43 vuotiaita: http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...e/hklmanne.htm


Ylläolevat ovat "Manneja".

----------


## aki

> Minusta Helsingissäkin on jo nykyään aika paljon vanhaan kalustoon perustuvaa toimintaa. SRS:n säännöllisen museoliikenteen lisäksi on liikkuvaa pubia, kulttuuriratikkaa, tilausvaunuja ja liikennekäytössä oleva mannetkin ovat hyvin lähellä museokalustoa


Pubiratikkaa en laskisi museokalustoksi koska vaunun sisätiloista ei ole juuri mitään alkuperäistä jäljellä, myöskin ulkokuori on kokenut suuria muutoksia, mm. Keskiovet on poistettu. Mannejen historia Helsingin raitioliikenteessä on melko lyhyt koska ne on tuotu Saksasta käytettynä Helsinkiin, en oikein näe näillä hirveästi museaalista arvoa Helsingin raitiotiehistorian kannalta. Niiden museointi kuuluu Saksaan jossa ne ovat pitkän päivätyönsä tehneet. Oikeasti aitojen perinne/tilausliikennevaunujen käyttö on säälittävän vähäistä, vaunut 9, 12 ja 505 seisoo lähes vuoden ympäri hallissa katseilta piilossa, ja 339:n näkee harvakseltaan tilausajossa. Käpylä-päivä taitaa olla ainoa jolloin 50-luvun perinnevaunun voi varmimmin nähdä ykkösen reitillä. Tällä hetkellä museokalustoa näkee parhaiten talvella kun vanhat 20-luvun harjavaunut yhä puskevat lunta raiteilta!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pubiratikkaa en laskisi museokalustoksi koska vaunun sisätiloista ei ole juuri mitään alkuperäistä jäljellä, myöskin ulkokuori on kokenut suuria muutoksia, mm. Keskiovet on poistettu.


Ja museoinnin ideahan on säilyttää kaikki mahdollisimman alkuperäisenä, ei siis mielellään vähäisinkään muutoksin. Jos mahdollista, museoratikka entisöidään muuttuneilta osilta. Spårakoffin ei-museaalisuudesta ei siis ole mitään epäselvyyttä: se ei todellakaan ole museoratikka, vaikka se onkin vanha vaunu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ehkä nostalgiavaunu voisi olla parempi sana kuvaamaan tällaisia tapauksia, kuten Spårakoff tai muut ei-entisöidyt, mutta muuten hyväkuntoisiksi peruskorjatut vanhat vaunut?

Ja sittenhän on tietenkin replikavaunut, kuten Kulosaaren jumbo. Nämäkään eivät ole varsinaisia museovaunuja, vaikka museo-osia olisikin käytetty rakentamiseen.

----------


## Albert

> Hyvä täsmennys, museoratikat ovatkin Stadin ratikat Oy:n liikennöimiä.


SR 50 ja SR 233 ovat _museoliikennevaunuja_.

----------


## GT8N

> Minusta Helsingissäkin on jo nykyään aika paljon vanhaan kalustoon perustuvaa toimintaa. SRS:n säännöllisen museoliikenteen lisäksi on liikkuvaa pubia, kulttuuriratikkaa, tilausvaunuja ja liikennekäytössä oleva mannetkin ovat hyvin lähellä museokalustoa.


SR:n museoliikenteen lisäksi mitään varsinaista museoliikennettä ei kuitenkaan ole. 

Spårakoff ja Kulttuuriratikka ovat "sterautettu", eikä niillä ole tekemistä museokaluston kanssa. Myöskään saksanvaunut eivät ole museokalustoa muuten kuin ehkä iän puolesta. Ja tilausvaunut 339:ää lukuunottamatta käytönnössä vain makaavat hallissa. Eli kovin on ohkasta jos (ja kun) ainoa käytännön toimita on SR:n 50+233:n varassa.




> Normaaliliikenteen osalta vaikuttaa myös siltä, että erinomaisen hyvin suunnitellut ja rakennettut NRI ja NRII ovat liikenteessä saneerattuina ja lisäpaloilla pidennettyinä vielä vuosikymmeniä.


Vaikka Helsingin raitioliikenne ei toimintakulttuuriltaan miltään osin vastaa normaalia raitiovaunukaupunkia, ei se silti virallisesti ole museoliikennettä. Siten ei Valmetin nivleiäkään voi sanoa museokalustoksi, vaikka se onnistuneena konseptina tulee olemaan erittäin pitkäikäinen.

----------


## Jykke

> SR:n museoliikenteen lisäksi mitään varsinaista museoliikennettä ei kuitenkaan ole.


Jos katsotaan maailmalta esimerkkejä niin voi havaita monen arkipäivän raitiotien muistuttavan ulkopuolisen silmiin vahvastikin museoraitiotietä. Pitäisikö nämä kaksi Berliinin itäpuolella olevaa raitiotietä luokitella kalustonsa puolesta museoraitioteiksi?

----------


## iiko

> Minusta Helsingissäkin on jo nykyään aika paljon vanhaan kalustoon perustuvaa toimintaa. SRS:n säännöllisen museoliikenteen lisäksi on liikkuvaa pubia, kulttuuriratikkaa, tilausvaunuja ja liikennekäytössä oleva mannetkin ovat hyvin lähellä museokalustoa, jos pidetään museokalustona vaikka 50 vuoden ikärajan ylittänyttä kalustoa, joka on yleensä muualla poistettu.
> 
> Normaaliliikenteen osalta vaikuttaa myös siltä, että erinomaisen hyvin suunnitellut ja rakennettut NRI ja NRII ovat liikenteessä saneerattuina ja lisäpaloilla pidennettyinä vielä vuosikymmeniä.


Mannet liikkuvat siellä pääosin sen takia, ettei tuoreemmat (Variot) kykene. Lisäksi minusta SRS:n liikennöinti ei ole kovin säännöllistä, jos sitä vain kesäviikonloppuisin ajellaan. 

Toisaalta eipä noita tilausvaunujakaan pahemmin näe ulkona. Jos joku näkyy, se on sitten 339. Suorastaan säpsähtää, jos sattuu tulemaan ratti-Karia vastaan. Se sentään oli minusta aikakautensa edelläkävijä, ensimmäinen "iso" vaunu Helsingissä.

----------


## ess

> Mannet liikkuvat siellä pääosin sen takia, ettei tuoreemmat (Variot) kykene. Lisäksi minusta SRS:n liikennöinti ei ole kovin säännöllistä, jos sitä vain kesäviikonloppuisin ajellaan.


Mannet liikkuvat pääosin siksi että mainossopimukset niin velvoittavat.

----------


## Albert

> Lisäksi minusta SRS:n liikennöinti ei ole kovin säännöllistä, jos sitä vain kesäviikonloppuisin ajellaan.


*SR:n liikennöinti!* Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab.

----------


## iiko

> Mannet liikkuvat pääosin siksi että mainossopimukset niin velvoittavat.


Ehkä nykyään näin, mutta Varioiden ongelmien takiahan ne on tänne hankittu. Toisaalta näkisin noista pitkiä useampiakin liikenteessä: Lyhyt nivel on ruuhkassa aika ahdistava laite.

----------


## ultrix

> Sitten voisi olla erityinen nostalgialinja jolla olisi kalustoa eri aikakausilta


Minusta lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin voisi liikennöidä linjaa 1A museokalustolla, vuorovälinä vaikka vartti. Montako museovaunua se sitoisi?

----------


## ess

> Minusta lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin voisi liikennöidä linjaa 1A museokalustolla, vuorovälinä vaikka vartti. Montako museovaunua se sitoisi?


Ai vartti? Ykkösellä kun on arkisin keskipäivässä vuorovälin pituus 20 min. Tuosta voidaan päätellä että hommaan tarvittaisiin vähintään neljä vaunua. Kustannukset nousisivat tähtitieteellisiksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Minusta Helsingin museoliikenteeseen voisi harkita, että kunhan Laajasalon silta tehdään, Korkeasaareen pääsisi kesäisin museovaunuilla. Se vaatisi tosin kääntöpaikan Korkeasaareen, mutta voi sitä tietysti Kruunuvuorenrannassa asti käydä, niin tulee Helsingin upein ratikkamaisemareittikin samaan. Tästähän voisi pilotoida kunnolla kesäistä turismitoimintaa Kruunuvuorenrannan puolelle, vähän Tukholman Vasamuseetin ja Skansenin tapaan. Turisteja kuitenkin houkuttaa lähteä ajamaan se silta, joten olisi hyvä jos vastarannalla olisi jotain tekemistä eikä vain paluuvuoron odotusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta Helsingin museoliikenteeseen voisi harkita, että kunhan Laajasalon silta tehdään, Korkeasaareen pääsisi kesäisin museovaunuilla. Se vaatisi tosin kääntöpaikan Korkeasaareen, mutta voi sitä tietysti Kruunuvuorenrannassa asti käydä, niin tulee Helsingin upein ratikkamaisemareittikin samaan.


Silta olisi hieno reitti, mutta ongelmaksi tulee museokaluston nopeus. SR 50:lla voinee ajaa turvallisesti noin 40 km/h. Normaaliliikenne sillalla tulee olemaan 70 tai 80 km/h. Ehkä aluksi vuoroväli voi olla niin pitkä, että väliin ehtii museovaunulla.

Museoraitioreitit ovat usein kierroksia vanhassa kaupunkiympäristössä. Keskusta-alueilla museovaunureitit on mahdollista suunnitella siten, että vaikka museokalusto on hidasta, se ajaa vain lyhyitä matkoja samojen normaalivuorojen reiteillä. Siten hitaus ei sotke nopeatempoista normaaliliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Silta olisi hieno reitti, mutta ongelmaksi tulee museokaluston nopeus.


Riippuu toki museokalustosta.  :Smile:  Nivelvaunutkin ovat museokalustoa parinkymmenen vuoden päästä. Avoperävaunulla nyt en muutenkaan ehkä sinne lähtisi. Mutta entä se 339? Sehän kai vastaa ikäluokaltaan Tukholmankin museoratikoita (joista mulla ei ole mitään hajua kylläkään)?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta entä se 339?


Kyllä sen kanssa siellä pärjää. Olin vain ahdaskatseinen, kun ajattelin pelkästään SR 50:tä.

Antero

----------

